# Apple Care sur eBay



## scorpion-bleu (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Serait il possible d'avoir un retour d'expérience quant à l'achat d'un Apple Care sur eBay ?

En effet, plusieurs offres y apparaissent à des tarifs plutôt interessants (50% moins chers) et certains vendeurs ont une quotation à 100%. Malgrès cela, je suis toutefois perplexe.

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## surfbmx (12 Mars 2008)

peut-être qu'en donnant le lien(de la vente qui t'intéresse) tu auras plus d'avis


----------



## divoli (12 Mars 2008)

scorpion-bleu a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Serait il possible d'avoir un retour d'expérience quant à l'achat d'un Apple Care sur eBay ?
> 
> ...



Attention aux arnaques et aux magouilles en tout genre. 

Les prix sont fixés par Apple d'une manière identique à tous ses revendeurs agréés. Que les prix proposés sur ebay soient plus bas, c'est déja louche. Mais en arriver à 50% de réductions, à part croire au Père Noel ou ne pas être trop regardant sur l'origine des produits, il y a de quoi se poser des questions...

En général (pour ainsi dire à chaque fois), les vendeurs refusent de dire publiquement comment ils font pour proposer de tels tarifs (on a déjà vu le cas sur les forums), ce qui rend les choses encore plus suspectes...


----------



## Aenelia (12 Mars 2008)

J'imagine qu'il est sur eBay.com et évidemment vu la différence euro/dollar, la différence se justifie, surtout que l'AC est moins cher de base aux USA il me semble.


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Attention aux arnaques et aux magouilles en tout genre.
> 
> Les prix sont fixés par Apple d'une manière identique à tous ses revendeurs agréés. Que les prix proposés sur ebay soient plus bas, c'est déja louche. Mais en arriver à 50% de réductions, à part croire au Père Noel ou ne pas être trop regardant sur l'origine des produits, il y a de quoi se poser des questions...
> 
> En général (pour ainsi dire à chaque fois), les vendeurs refusent de dire publiquement comment ils font pour proposer de tels tarifs (on a déjà vu le cas sur les forums), ce qui rend les choses encore plus suspectes...



Quand un vendeur à des milliers d'évaluations, et par exemple 500 personnes qui lui ont acheté un apple care, et tout ca positif.
Tu ne te pose pas trop de question... Les chiffres sont là 


Bien sur ce sont des vendeurs américains, ils le vendent à $235, pour nous ca fait 150&#8364;.


----------



## coimbrap (6 Avril 2008)

C'est ce que je me dis aussi... Et puis après tout, ils vendent bien l'iMac 1199$ soit 770...
Loin de ce que l'on nous demande... Si la clause "internationale" fonctionne bien, il n'y a pas de raison de se gêner...


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

coimbrap a dit:


> C'est ce que je me dis aussi... Et puis après tout, ils vendent bien l'iMac 1199$ soit 770...
> Loin de ce que l'on nous demande... Si la clause "internationale" fonctionne bien, il n'y a pas de raison de se gêner...



Aucune raison. Sachant que t'as le droit d'acheter où tu veux ton apple care, n'importe quel pays. Et tant qu'ils sont revendeurs agréés.


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2008)

Dans ce cas, faut pas se priver


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Quand un vendeur à des milliers d'évaluations, et par exemple 500 personnes qui lui ont acheté un apple care, et tout ca positif.
> Tu ne te pose pas trop de question... Les chiffres sont là
> 
> 
> Bien sur ce sont des vendeurs américains, ils le vendent à $235, pour nous ca fait 150.



Il y a des moyens de gruger les acheteurs avec des évaluations. Et même, si l'on est soi-même pas très regardant sur l'origine de ces AC, on peut toujours faire "de bonnes affaires". Il y a déjà eu des topics là-dessus.

Maintenant, on peut aussi acheter à des vendeurs à l'étranger, en jouant sur les taux de change, et sans payer cette bonne vieille TVA.

Bref, les "bonnes affaires" ne sont pas toujours très "réglos"...


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a des moyens de gruger les acheteurs avec des évaluations.



Oui, ca s'apelle enchérir sur ses propres objets avec des pseudos différents.

Sauf qu'il faut rester un peu réaliste, quand ces 500 (voir des milliers) personnes sont des pseudos avec des centaines d'évaluations, d'objets différents, de x pays différents...
Je n'ai pas encore vu une telle gruge. Et ca n'existe pas encore. :mouais:

La seule chose évidente c'est qu'aujourd'hui on peut se procurer un AppleCare pour moitié prix, sans être dans l'illégalité. Et ca c'est "dur" pour ceux qui ont payé plein pot leur AppleCare en France, mais c'est une réalité. :rose:


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> La seule chose évidente c'est qu'aujourd'hui on peut se procurer *un AppleCare pour moitié prix*, sans être dans l'illégalité. Et ca c'est "dur" pour ceux qui ont payé plein pot leur AppleCare en France, mais c'est une réalité. :rose:



Explique, avec un exemple concret. Je suis tout ouï. 

Parce qu'en général, quand on demande au vendeur et à l'acheteur comment ils ont fait, là comme par hasard il n'y a plus personne. Ce qui me fait penser que c'est magouille et cie...

Mais c'est vrai que celui qui a payé le prix fort parce qu'il a voulu rester dans la légalité, c'est finalement lui qui va passer pour un gros c*n...


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Explique, avec un exemple concret. Je suis tout ouï.
> 
> Parce qu'en général, quand on demande au vendeur et à l'acheteur comment ils ont fait, là en général il n'y a plus personne. Ce qui me fait penser que c'est magouille et cie...



L'AppleCare aux US d'un Macbook Pro est de $349. Sur ebay on le trouve à $235.

Un vendeur par exemple, plus de 8000 evaluations, dont 532 en 1 mois (1 negative).
Ce vendeur vend uniquement des produits apple.

En fait, en regardant de plus près, le vendeur possède principalement ce site : mac-pro.com

sur le site l'applecare est même un peu plus cher que sur ebay, mais toujours bien moins cher que sur l'apple store.

Société existante depuis 20 ans. Ils le disent, mais c'est rapidement vérifiable.

A partir de tout ca, c'est difficile à croire qu'ils font toute leur activité illégalement depuis tout ce temps ? Surtout sur ebay...

non ? 

Ils envoient juste par e-mail le code d'activation de l'applecare, et sur demande ils peuvent t'envoyer la boite (frais d'expedition en sus.) Je leur est demandé 



divoli a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai que celui qui a payé le prix fort parce qu'il a voulu rester dans la légalité, c'est finalement lui qui va passer pour un gros c*n...



Pas parce qu'il a voulu resté dans légalité, mais parce qu'il ne conaissait pas cette méthode d'achat, qui pour moi est légale.

Je pense enfait qu'ils ont des prix sur l'achat en gros. ca serait la seule solution légale plausible.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> L'AppleCare aux US d'un Macbook Pro est de $349. Sur ebay on le trouve à $235.
> 
> Un vendeur par exemple, plus de 8000 evaluations, dont 532 en 1 mois (1 negative).
> Ce vendeur vend uniquement des produits apple.
> ...



Comment fait ce vendeur pour proposer des AC à ce prix, alors que les tarifs sont fixés par Apple ? A chaque fois que l'on pose cette question, personne ne répond.

La TVA est incluse ? Tu as payé la TVA de ton pays de résidence ?

Quand à ebay, les gestionnaires n'arrivent pas à tout contrôler, laissant place à toute une catégorie de vendeurs particulièrement malins et volatiles. Le site a d'ailleurs plusieurs fois été (lourdement) condamné, notamment suite à des plaintes pour contrefaçon...


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi payer la TVA de mon pays de résidence ? Sachant que je peux très bien acheter un AppleCare aux Etats-Unis, quand j'y suis, et donc appliquer la garantie sur mon macbook francais.
Si j'ai un macbook, et que je pars aux US pendant x années, x mois, je peux acheter mon applecare sur place. surtout pour la garantie internationale.
Donc je peux aussi très bien l'acheter sur internet avant mon départ. 

Ebay ne laisserait pas passé comme ca un powerseller avec plus de 8000 évaluations.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Pourquoi payer la TVA de mon pays de résidence ?



Parce que c'est la loi. Ce que tu fais, c'est de la contrebande, purement et simplement. Soit tu habites aux USA, soit tu n'y habites pas ou alors durant une durée insuffisante pour que ce soit considéré comme ton pays de résidence. Les douanes ont des critères bien précis là-dessus.


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

Si j'y vais donc pour un an par exemple, tout ce que j'achète aux US je dois y faire appliquer ma TVA francaise ? lol ?


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord avec thibotus01 !

L'AC n'étant pas un produit physique (c'est juste une clé à associer avec un Mac), tu n'as à payer ni les frais de douane, ni la TVA française puisque tu l'achètes aux Etats-Unis.

Ceci est tout à fait légal, tu as très bien le droit d'acheter un code à un ebayeur américain.

Maintenant, pour ce qui est des évaluations, j'aurais tendance à faire confiance, surtout qu'apparemment plusieurs personnes ont déjà acheté (cf. évaluations en détail), et ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir posé problème...


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec thibotus01 !
> 
> L'AC n'étant pas un produit physique (c'est juste une clé à associer avec un Mac), tu n'as à payer ni les frais de douane, ni la TVA française puisque tu l'achètes aux Etats-Unis.
> 
> ...



Merci de me soutenir, pour moi c'est légal.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> L'AC n'étant pas un produit physique (c'est juste une clé à associer avec un Mac), tu n'as à payer ni les frais de douane, ni la TVA française puisque tu l'achètes aux Etats-Unis.



C'est absolument faux. Le taux de TVA s'applique également, et vous êtes tenus de la payer. C'est également indiqué dans le contrat Applecare, si je me souviens bien.

Vous êtes soumis à la TVA du pays dans lequel vous résidez officiellement au moment de l'achat. Faudrait pas prendre les douaniers pour des blaireaux, ils risquent d'être peu conciliants. Même si c'est très facile de faire passer un AC "en douce", cela n'en reste pas moins illégal...

Donc effectivement, payer aux USA bien moins cher sans connaitre l'origine des produits, et sans payer la TVA, c'est ce que de nombreuses personnes appelent "une bonne affaire". Mais aucun rapport avec quelqu'un qui l'achète légalement chez un revendeur agréé au prix officiel (TVA incluse).

Essayer d'acheter un AC sur l'Appletore, vous verrez bien si l'on ne vous rajoute pas la TVA. Faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi.


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

Donc si je suis aux US pendant un an, et que jy achète un AppleCare, je dois me rendre chez les douaniers pour payer ma TVA française ?
Ca frise le ridicule.

Et puis au final, même si on applique la TVA française sur l'AppleCare acheté aux US, ca reste moins cher qu'en France  Donc c'est légal, et c'est une bonne affaire !


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est absolument faux. Le taux de TVA s'applique également, et vous êtes tenus de la payer.



Tu en es sûr? Désolé dans ce cas...

Pourtant tu peux très bien aller aux Etats-Unis en vacances, tu en profites pour acheter l'AC, tu notes la clé, tu reviens en France, et là la douane ne va pas te faire payer pour un code d'enregistrement!


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Donc si je suis aux US pendant un an, et que jy achète un AppleCare, je dois me rendre chez les douaniers pour payer ma TVA française ?
> Ca frise le ridicule.
> 
> Et puis au final, même si on applique la TVA française sur l'AppleCare acheté aux US, ca reste moins cher qu'en France  Donc c'est légal, et c'est une bonne affaire !



Il me semble avoir été clair. Tu payes la TVA *de ton pays de résidence*. 

Donc si tu habites officiellement aux USA, tu payes la TVA au taux américain. Si par la suite tu reviens en France, les douanes ont des règles qui font que tu n'est pas obligé de repayer la TVA française (je crois que cela est fonction du temps que tu es resté aux USA, et de la date d'achat des produits, mais je ne suis pas sûr).

Reste l'origine des produits; on ne sait toujours pas comment fait ce vendeur pour proposer moins cher que sur l'Applestore US.

Il y a la possibilité d'acheter des AC aux USA, au prix officiels, et de rajouter la TVA. Le prix sera légèrement moins cher qu'en France, certes, grâce au taux de change. Mais certainement pas deux fois moins chers.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> Tu en es sûr? Désolé dans ce cas...
> 
> Pourtant tu peux très bien aller aux Etats-Unis en vacances, tu en profites pour acheter l'AC, tu notes la clé, tu reviens en France, et là la douane ne va pas te faire payer pour un code d'enregistrement!



Certes, mais cela n'en est pas moins illégal.

Même si ce n'est pas tout-à-fait comparable, il m'est arrivé d'acheter des logiciels par téléchargement sur des sites américains. J'ai bel et bien du payer la taxe (TVA) européenne...


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il me semble avoir été clair. Tu payes la TVA *de ton pays de résidence*.
> 
> Donc si tu habites officiellement aux USA, tu payes la TVA au taux américain. Si par la suite tu reviens en France, les douanes ont des règles qui font que tu n'est pas obligé de repayer la TVA française (je crois que cela est fonction du temps que tu es resté aux USA, et de la date d'achat des produits, mais je ne suis pas sûr).
> 
> ...



D'accord,  résidence *du pays où je suis*. Autant pour moi 

Mais pour que le vendeur se procure des AC a ce prix, comme je le disais, c'est sans doute dû à des achats en gros. C'est la seule solution légale plausible.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Mais pour que le vendeur se procure des AC a ce prix, comme je le disais, c'est sans doute dû à des achats en gros. C'est la seule solution légale plausible.



On pourrait le penser.

Mais soit ce vendeur vend à perte, pour qu'il y ait une telle différence de prix, et c'est très peu probable. Soit alors ce vendeur gruge Apple, c'est-à-dire vend ses AC sans son accord. Parce que je n'imagine pas Apple court-circuiter son Applestore et ses propres revendeurs agréés en laissant se développer un tel réseau parallèle.


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2008)

Pour vendre ses AC sans accord, il faut encore qu'ils les achetent, et à un certains prix. A moins de voler tout un conteneur au port ? :mouais:


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Pour vendre ses AC sans accord, il faut encore qu'ils les achetent, et à un certains prix. A moins de voler tout un conteneur au port ? :mouais:



C'est bien cela que je voudrais que l'on m'explique. 

Le jour où les choses se feront d'une manière transparente, alors j'envisagerais peut-être de tels achats.


----------



## Galldrian (6 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> A moins de voler tout un conteneur au port ? :mouais:



... ou d'avoir volé un générateur de clés AC, mais là il faut le faire...


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

Tout le monde n'est pas blanc-bleu non plus, en tant qu'acheteur on peut facilement se laisser aller à quelques entorses avec ce qui est légal ou non.

Mais si on doit faire des comparaisons, on doit essayer de les faire de la manière la plus juste possible.


----------



## bafien (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Petit retour d'expérience pour mon achat d'un AppleCare sur Ebay.
La date du premier anniversaire de mon iMac approchant, je reçois un appel d'Apple me proposant un AppleCare Plan pour étendre la garantie de 2 années supplémentaire pour la modique somme de 209. 
J'ai du faire appel à la garantie pour remplacer mon disque dur... alors pourquoi pas 2 ans de plus????
Je suis donc allé sur Ebay et acheté pour 119 soit 78 un Applecare.
J'ai reçu dans les 2 heures un mail avec mon N° de contrat à renseigner sur le site d'Apple.
et une journée après j'ai reçu un certificat avec les référence de la machine, la date d'expiration, le N° de contrat et le N° de téléphone.

Voilà je suis couvert deux ans de plus.
Pas de problème et une petite ristourne de 131 quand même!

A bientôt


----------



## lulu74 (11 Avril 2008)

Avec mon apple care souscrit legalement, apple me disait avoir le droit de demander la facture de l'apple care avant prise en charge des réparations. On verra ce qui se passera si apple te la demande. J'ai tendance à être d'accord avec Divoli.

Sinon, on est exonéré de la tva francaise après 1 an de résidence aux US. Donc l'AC acheté pendant ses vacances sur la 5ème avenue ne vous exonère de rien.

See u.


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

Selon Macinside, ces situations sont appelées à disparaitre.


----------



## t-bo (12 Avril 2008)

lulu74 a dit:


> Avec mon apple care souscrit legalement, apple me disait avoir le droit de demander la facture de l'apple care avant prise en charge des réparations. On verra ce qui se passera si apple te la demande. J'ai tendance à être d'accord avec Divoli.
> 
> Sinon, on est exonéré de la tva francaise après 1 an de résidence aux US. Donc l'AC acheté pendant ses vacances sur la 5ème avenue ne vous exonère de rien.
> 
> See u.



C'est marrant, ceux qui l'achètent "légalement" et surtout plein pot, trouve toujours une excuse à ceux qui se l'ont procurer bien moins cher.

Moi j'aurais tendance à dire : Parmis les milliers de personnes qui ont déjà acheté sur ebay leur AC, si Apple demandait la facture de l'AC à chaque repare, CA SE SERAIT. Et les ventes sur ebay ne se feraient déjà plus.

Et c'est normal qu'Apple te dise ca (sans pour autant le mettre en pratique donc...), sinon tu veulent pas qu'ils disent aussi de l'acheter moitié prix sur eBaY ?  La réponse est là.


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est marrant, ceux qui l'achètent "légalement" et surtout plein pot, trouve toujours une excuse à ceux qui se l'ont procurer bien moins cher.
> 
> Moi j'aurais tendance à dire : Parmis les milliers de personnes qui ont déjà acheté sur ebay leur AC, si Apple demandait la facture de l'AC à chaque repare, CA SE SERAIT. Et les ventes sur ebay ne se feraient déjà plus.
> 
> Et c'est normal qu'Apple te dise ca (sans pour autant le mettre en pratique donc...), sinon tu veulent pas qu'ils disent aussi de l'acheter moitié prix sur eBaY ?  La réponse est là.



Une amie a fait réparer son ordi portable dans un centre agréé (il y a quelques mois). La secrétaire lui a demandé la facture de l'ordi et la facture de l'Applecare (qui avait été achetée auprès d'un revendeur agréé).


----------



## t-bo (12 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Une amie a fait réparer son ordi portable dans un centre agréé (il y a quelques mois). La secrétaire lui a demandé la facture de l'ordi et la facture de l'Applecare (qui avait été achetée auprès d'un revendeur agréé).



Et donc en revenant à ce que je disais, le vendeur sur ebay, qui est :  mac-pro.com est un revendeur agrée.
Donc aucun souci pour lui demander la facture.

L'AppleCare étant international, je peux l'acheter où je veux, supposant que je suis en déplacemement. Apple ne me dira rien que je l'ai acheté à Hong Kong, en Italie, ou aux USA.
Surtout si je fais appliquer la garantie aux USA, si à ce moment là j'y suis.


----------



## lulu74 (12 Avril 2008)

Vraiment je ne demande qu'a etre convaincu par ces achats vu que j'aurai à acheter dans le futur des autres applecare! (à propos, les prix de l'apple store suisse sont très interessants  )

Le problème est qu'on a jamais de retour sur ces vendeurs. Ok les évaluations sont positives parce que la vente s'est vite réalisée mais que se passe t'il 2 ans après quand on a une couille avec son mac? Des applecare aussi peu cher, c'est bizarre.
Je ne pense pas qu'apple (qui en passant est une marque bien radine...) fasse des ventes au gros avec de telles réduc pour bousiller ses ventes à elle.

Bref, on a jamais eu non plus de personne sur le forum venant pleurer parce qu'elle s'est faite arnaquer. Donc je suis vraiment curieux, à suivre.

-> ca se saurait <-


----------



## NightWalker (12 Avril 2008)

non rien...


----------



## t-bo (12 Avril 2008)

lulu74 a dit:


> -> ca se saurait <-



Exactement.


----------



## t-bo (12 Avril 2008)

Pour eBay, je viens d'avoir une réponse :

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*I can send a PDF invoice, just include a note  requesting it when  ordering.*

[/FONT]Donc le problème de la facture est réglée.


----------



## angealexiel (14 Avril 2008)

c'est tout a fait legal et moi jai acheter 2 applecare a ce vendeur , un pour mac pro a 85 euros, un pour macbook pro a 150 euros, en france j'en aurai eu pour plus de 600 euros... j'ai vecu 2 ans aux states , et je sais les prix, c'est parfaitement legal et n'entre pas en desacord avec apple.


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est tout a fait legal et moi jai acheter 2 applecare a ce vendeur , un pour mac pro a 85 euros, un pour macbook pro a 150 euros, en france j'en aurai eu pour plus de 600 euros... j'ai vecu 2 ans aux states , et je sais les prix, c'est parfaitement legal et n'entre pas en desacord avec apple.



Explique. Comment ils font, et pourquoi Apple ne dit rien...


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (14 Avril 2008)

> Une amie a fait réparer son ordi portable dans un centre agréé (il y a quelques mois). La secrétaire lui a demandé la facture de l'ordi et la facture de l'Applecare (qui avait été achetée auprès d'un revendeur agréé).


Et si t'es à l'étranger et que t'as pas tes factures sur toi? Ton "amie" était un cas particulier.

Je suis effectivemment d'avis que ceux qui ont acheté l'AC plein pot soient dégoûtés de s'être fait entubés et donc cherche des raisons de dissuader les acheteurs potentiels sur ebay: tva, facture, blabla


----------



## t-bo (14 Avril 2008)

Antonin_Guerin a dit:


> Je suis effectivemment d'avis que ceux qui ont acheté l'AC plein pot soient dégoûtés de s'être fait entubés et donc cherche des raisons de dissuader les acheteurs potentiels sur ebay: tva, facture, blabla



+1


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

Antonin_Guerin a dit:


> Et si t'es à l'étranger et que t'as pas tes factures sur toi? Ton "amie" était un cas particulier.
> 
> Je suis effectivemment d'avis que ceux qui ont acheté l'AC plein pot soient dégoûtés de s'être fait entubés et donc cherche des raisons de dissuader les acheteurs potentiels sur ebay: tva, facture, blabla



J'ai acheté un AC à la Fnac récemment, donc au prix officiel, et je n'ai pas l'impression de m'être fait "entubé", comme tu dis. Cette histoire d'ebay n'a pas commencé il y a 3 semaines.

Et puis quand on va à l'étranger pour une période plus ou moins longue, on prend les factures du portable avec soi, il me semble...


----------



## t-bo (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai acheté un AC à la Fnac récemment, donc au prix officiel, et je n'ai pas l'impression de m'être fait "entubé", comme tu dis. Cette histoire d'ebay n'a pas commencé il y a 3 semaines.
> 
> Et puis quand on va à l'étranger pour une période plus ou moins longue, on prend les factures du portable avec soi, il me semble...



Dommage d'avoir payé plus du double pour le MÊME service.


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai acheté un AC à la Fnac récemment, donc au prix officiel, et je n'ai pas l'impression de m'être fait "entubé", comme tu dis. Cette histoire d'ebay n'a pas commencé il y a 3 semaines.
> 
> Et puis quand on va à l'étranger pour une période plus ou moins longue, on prend les factures du portable avec soi, il me semble...


Ha ouais mais si je commence à amener les factures de tous mes softs, mes appareils électroniques, etc, il faut une valise supplémentaire pour partir


----------



## GauthZilla (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me permets de m'immiscer dans la conversation, mais je pense avoir une solution plutôt correcte...
Partons du constat suivant : à condition d'avoir une facture, Apple ne se soucie guère de la provenance des produits. Seulement, il est tout à fait possible qu'Apple France refuse une prise en garantie d'une produit dont la TVa n'a pas été payée..

Personnellement, voici donc ce que je compte faire (pas tout de suite, vu que mon macbook a mis mes finances à plat, mais d'ici quelques mois) :
- Achat d'un apple Care sur eBay, à condition d'obtenir une facture détaillée.
- Déclaration à la douane, paiement des frais et obtention d'une certificat de dédouanement.

Logiquement, avec tout ca, l'apple care est tout à fait valable en France. De plus, même avec 19,6% de plus que le prix normal, ca reste tout de même beaucoup plus intéressant que sur l'Apple Store...

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## t-bo (14 Avril 2008)

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple est le regard sur la TVA. Comment veux-tu qu'ils sachent que tu n'ai pas payé la TVA ?
Ils veulent juste une facture, c'est tout. Après tu peux l'acheter où tu veux.

De toute façon, tu peux tester sans faire le dédouanement, et si Apple te réclame la preuve de TVA, alors tu fais dédouaner.


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

Apple n'est pas une agent du fisc, à mon avis elle s'en fout.

De plus, certains utilisateurs ont tendance à beaucoup voyager, 4 mois par ci, 8 mois par là, pour une garantie qui est internationale.

Maintenant, mes chers Antoine et Thibotus01, si votre votre seul et unique objectif (ou préoccupation) est d'acheter un AC le moins cher possible, on ne peut pas faire mieux que ce qui se fait sur e-bay ou sur certains site étrangers...


----------



## t-bo (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Maintenant, mes chers Antoine et Thibotus01, si votre votre seul et unique objectif (ou préoccupation) est d'acheter un AC le moins cher possible, on ne peut pas faire mieux que ce qui se fait sur e-bay ou sur certains site étrangers...



Oui c'est le seul et unique objectif, y'en a pas dix mille .
Après certains ont les moyens de payer le prix fort : pour quelle raison ils le font ? On ne sait pas... En tout cas l'achat sur ebay marche en vue de 0 retour négatif des ebayeurs sur les forums.

Et au final quand on voit la politique d'Apple $1 = 1&#8364;. On s'en va....


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Après certains ont les moyens de payer le prix fort : pour quelle raison ils le font ? On ne sait pas... En tout cas l'achat sur ebay marche en vue de 0 retour négatif des ebayeurs sur les forums.



J'ai expliqué en long et en large pour ma part. Ce qui me restreint, c'est la manque de transparence. Mais bon, c'est un facteur qui n'a aucune importance pour vous, manifestement, dans la mesure où seul le prix compte. Donc on ne sera jamais sur la même longueur d'onde.

Maintenant et encore une fois avec e-bay; si l'on peut tomber sur de véritables AC, d'autres sont de véritables arnaques (et l'on peut gruger les personnes les plus naïves). Donc attention...


----------



## angealexiel (14 Avril 2008)

moi je n'achete plus rien ici, quand je voit es prix des films blu ray, des jeux , du matos... des applecare, c'est simple aux states c'est entre moins 40% et moins 60% ... apple comme plein d'autres se sucrent sur les prix en europe, jen ai deja parler avec des gars de l'applecare que je connait par telephone, et ils connaissent la pratique et ils en parle librement, ya quelques mois, mon imac etait tomber en panne, pour beneficier de l'enlevement a domicile il me fallait l'applecare, et bien le gars ma dit je peut vous vendre l'applecare genre 300 euros si je me souvient , et apres on peut mettre en place la reparation, bah je lai ai dit, je vais aller l'acheter en ligne sur ebay, et on se rapelle demain .. 

ce que jai fait, c'est meme lui qui as enregistrer mon numero . tant que vous payer au bureau des douanes la TVA ya pas de soucis, remarque meme si vous ne l'a payer pas... ca change pas grand chose, car il vous suffit, de rentrer le code d'activatio sur le site, et plus tard quand vous aurez un soucis, apple n'ira pas voir d'ou vient votre applecare. apple voudrait pas que cela existe , il ne ferait pas ce systeme mondialiser, c'est une sorte d'astuces, que seuls les amoureux du mac connaissent. ca represente tres peu de pertes pour eux. mais en tout cas, cela na rien d'illegal ou de honteux.

divoli , ce n'est pas un manque de transparence, je pense que tu ne fait pas souvent d'achat à l'etranger pour dire ca, mais je te confirme que n'importe quelle machine d'apple vaut pas loin de  moins 40 % en magasin comparer aux prix euro.. c'est vrai que c'est etonnant, mais ce qui est revoltant , c'est de voir ces enormes differences de prix soit disant pour des raisons de taxes et traduction... ce qui serait justifié si la difference serait de 5 % .

Bref moi fan de jeux video, j'achete mes consoles aux states mes jeux las bas, un jeux ps3 me revient a 35 euros neuf, plusieurs mois avant la sortie en france, et lors ce qul arrive enfin, on le voit a 70 euros en boutique. de plus en plus de francais achetent aux states, et je les encourages a le faire tant que les choses ne changeront pas, et que l'on arrete de nous prendre pour les vaches a lait des pays riches .


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai expliqué en long et en large pour ma part. Ce qui me restreint, c'est la manque de transparence. Mais bon, c'est un facteur qui n'a aucune importance pour vous, manifestement, dans la mesure où seul le prix compte. Donc on ne sera jamais sur la même longueur d'onde.
> 
> Maintenant et encore une fois avec e-bay; si l'on peut tomber sur de véritables AC, d'autres sont de véritables arnaques (et l'on peut gruger les personnes les plus naïves). Donc attention...


Ha mais tout à fait. Sur ebay il faut faire très attention, mais c'est la règle du jeu, on veut le moins cher possible au risque de se faire baiser profond. Pour le moment j'ai eu aucun souci.

J'aimerai savoir si c'est aussi valable avec les DVD de Léopard qu'on trouve sur la bay, mais je pense que parfois c'est pas légal, seuls les version box sont revendables.


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> divoli , ce n'est pas un manque de transparence, je pense que tu ne fait pas souvent d'achat à l'etranger pour dire ca, mais je te confirme que n'importe quelle machine d'apple vaut pas loin de  moins 40 % en magasin comparer aux prix euro.. c'est vrai que c'est etonnant, mais ce qui est revoltant , c'est de voir ces enormes differences de prix soit disant pour des raisons de taxes et traduction... ce qui serait justifié si la difference serait de 5 % .



Ce n'est pas seulement cela.

Par exemple, comment se fait-il que le site US Mac-pro.com, qui a l'air de faire les choses tout à fait légalement, vende des AC nettement moins chers que sur l'Applestore US ? 
--> Un AC pour MBP sur Mac-pro.com: 267 $
http://www.mac-pro.com/Mac-Pro-Online-Store?search=applecare
--> Le même sur l'AS US: 349 $
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...ome/shop_mac/mac_accessories/applecare_dotmac


Alors on pourrait dire qu'il négocie et achète en gros, afin de proposer des prix plus attractifs. C'est probable, sinon Apple aurait déjà réagi. Admettons.

Mais pourquoi sous nos contrées on ne voit pas le même phénomène ? Il y a quand même de grosses enseignes, qui sont suffisamment solides pour ne pas subir le diktat d'Apple, et qui pourraient proposer la même chose, non ?


----------



## t-bo (15 Avril 2008)

Beaucoup de choses se font aux US, et non en Europe. Tout comme la sortie de nouveaux services qui sont limités aux citoyens américains.


----------



## desertea (15 Avril 2008)

Je pense qu'il faut rester le plus possible dans le respect des lois, mais il ne faut pas non plus tomber dans l'excés !!!

Tu achètes ton AP, et basta !!! 

beaucoup de personnes quand elles mettent en vente leur voiture, affichent une petite annonce à la fenêtre de leur auto.
Il faut savoir, que la loi les obligent à s'acquitter d'une taxe sous forme d'un "timbre amende" et qui doit être collé sur l'affiche elle même.
Vous en voyez beaucoup vous des timbres ?


----------



## Azaly (24 Mai 2008)

Moi aussi j'envisage d'acheter un apple care sur e-bay mais j'ai un peu peur...

Perso la loi... je dis pas que je m'en fous, mais on se fait déjà assez entubé, le pouvoir d'achat baisse, alors hein, pour un achat, je vais pas pleurer

Et au niveau de cette histoire de TVA, j'ai souvent acheté des DVDs sur Amazon.com on m'a jamais demandé quoi que ce soit... et je sais pas, on paie la TVA du pays (on va pas me l'enlever parce que je suis française, du moins pas sur les sites en ligne) je vais payer en plus celle de France, et puis quoi encore... 

Il y a-t-il bcp de personnes ici qui aient acheté un apple care sur e-bay ? En tout cas clair que je préfèrerais une version boîte avec facture


----------



## jpdb42 (25 Mai 2008)

perso j'ai acheté 3 applecare sur Ebay et aucun soucis pour l'activation (juste reçu le code par e-mail)
JP


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

jpdb42 a dit:


> perso j'ai acheté 3 applecare sur Ebay et aucun soucis pour l'activation (juste reçu le code par e-mail)
> JP


c'est bien, comme ca, t'as pas le CD (ok, il est dispo en ligne), mais tu n'as pas aussi les papiers qui vont avec... bref, tu payes pour le num. (autant, tu aurais la boite...)


----------



## Azaly (25 Mai 2008)

Il y a une version boite sur e-bay pour 99&#8364; mais sans facture, juste un certificat de vente, vous pensez que ça vaut le coup ?


----------



## yam421 (26 Mai 2008)

99 euros c'est louche. Si j'étais toi je prendrais la version 129 euros qui est exactement la même chose d'ailleurs 

Pourquoi tu cherches à payer plus cher ? Bien sûr que cela vaut le coup à 99 euros.

Si cherches un peu, tu peux trouver actuellement à 83 euros sur Ebay.

Bon achat


----------



## Azaly (26 Mai 2008)

euh la version à 129&#8364; ils n'envoient pas la boite pour ça et la facture ils faut payer un gros supplément (demandé)

Là au moins il y a la boite (mais pas de factures)

C'est vrai qu'apple demande toujours la facture de l'apple care ??


----------



## Azaly (2 Juin 2008)

Une enchère pour un apple care à 99&#8364; version boîte (mais sans facture) va justement se terminer, vous pensez que c'est sans risques ?


----------



## Liyad (2 Juin 2008)

Je suis un gros radin et pourtant, cette histoire de AC me semble louche.
Quand est il des retour de personnes ayant eu des problèmes ?

Apple n'est pas con, ils savent que ce phénomène existe. Il me semble qu'ils demandent désormais toujours la facture pour un AC...

Bon ok, c'est chère, personne ne dit le contraire. Mais d'un autre côté, votre Mac est VRAIMENT protégé. Si il arrive une couilles et que vous vous ramenez chez Steeve, c'est une facture INCROYABLE qui vous attend !

Maintenant, à vous de voir. Soit vous payez le prix fort avec la sécurité d'une protection sûr.
Soit vous tentez eBay et soit êtes chanceux et tout se passe bien, soit vous vous coupez un bras pour payer la réparation. Aucun jugement, rien. A vous de voir, vous n'êtes plus des mioches. 

Pensez juste qu'après 1 ans, eBay ou pas eBay, aucun Apple Care n'est délivré. Et aucun recourt possible contre le vendeur...


----------



## Azaly (2 Juin 2008)

Ben oui je sais, mais c'est vrai que l'AC est chère quand même...

Et si on va à l'étranger ils vont demander la facture ? faut vraiment penser à tout alors...


----------



## brucetp (2 Juin 2008)

j'aimerais juste ajouté que les évaluations positives des vendeurs ne reflètent en rien la réalité de la situation puisqu'elles sont laissées juste après l'achat et que donc il y a très peu de chance qu'un souci ai lieu 2 semaines après.
190 euros, telle est la différence entre un apple care MadeInApple et un apple care sur ebay, telle est la différence entre un produit dont vous serez sur qu'il sera reconnu en cas de besoin et un produit dont vous espererez ne jamais vous servir...
je ne dis pas que quand on a un apple care MadeInApple, on s'en fout qu'il lui arrive un pépin, je dit qu'on a ça de moins à penser!

enfin pour les plus incrédules, qui disent que les acheteurs sur le store sont frustrés, je leur dirait, prenez vos calculettes!
190/720= 0,26e  tel est le prix de la tranquillité entre un achat sûr et un achat coup de poker 
après tout c'est une histoire de personnalité, de vision mais payer sa tranquillité 26cent de plus par jour, c'est pas la mort! surtout si c'est pour se prémunir de problèmes divers en cas de besoins... chercher à gratter toujours plus ne fera que vous amener à vous faire b**ser un jour, si c'est pas aujourd'hui, ce sera demain...


----------



## t-bo (2 Juin 2008)

Tout ce qui ont acheté plein pot (ton cas je suppose brucetheplayboy ?) trouveront toujours quelque chose à dire à ceux voulant payer moins cher. Et ca pour se réconforter de leur achat... 

Comme je disais, je ne sais pas si c'est sur ce topic, mais y'a un vendeur sur ebay, aux US, qui donne la facture sans supplément (encore heureux). Je lui avait demandé.
C'est www.mac-pro.com enfait il a aussi un site avec que du matos Apple. Revendeur agréé.

Quand aux évaluations, il suffit de contacter un acheteur l'ayant acheté il y a quelques temps et lui demander. C'est facile y'a le pseudo, et suffit de cliquer pour contacter .
On en contacte une dizaine, ca prend 10 minutes. copier/coller du meme mail. et voilà.


----------



## brucetp (2 Juin 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Tout ce qui ont acheté plein pot (ton cas je suppose brucetheplayboy ?) trouveront toujours quelque chose à dire à ceux voulant payer moins cher. Et ca pour se réconforter de leur achat...
> 
> Comme je disais, je ne sais pas si c'est sur ce topic, mais y'a un vendeur sur ebay, aux US, qui donne la facture sans supplément (encore heureux). Je lui avait demandé.
> C'est www.mac-pro.com enfait il a aussi un site avec que du matos Apple. Revendeur agréé.
> ...



Nan je n'ai pas encore pris mon Apple Care pour MB, la question se posera avant mi-décembre mais j'y réfléchi déjà pour le faire dans les meilleures conditions (la raison pour laquel j'ai lu le topic ).
Je comprend tout à fait que ça soit tentant et suis entièrement d'accord sur le prix exhorbitant de l'extension de garantie par Apple mais c'est en expérience qui me fais dire qu'à toujours gratter, on se fait avoir au final pour des queues de cerises à long terme...


----------



## Azaly (2 Juin 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Tout ce qui ont acheté plein pot (ton cas je suppose brucetheplayboy ?) trouveront toujours quelque chose à dire à ceux voulant payer moins cher. Et ca pour se réconforter de leur achat...
> 
> Comme je disais, je ne sais pas si c'est sur ce topic, mais y'a un vendeur sur ebay, aux US, qui donne la facture sans supplément (encore heureux). Je lui avait demandé.
> C'est www.mac-pro.com enfait il a aussi un site avec que du matos Apple. Revendeur agréé.
> ...



Ouais enfin c'est pas dit que les acheteurs ont forcément eu des problèmes non plus... en plus passé les 90 jours on ne voit pas quel est l'objet acheté donc c'est pas forcément un apple care

je suis allée sur le site, en tapant "apple care" il n'y avait rien pour les iMacs en ce moment, dommage

Enfin si la compagnie est aux USA ils vont quand même pas t'envoyer ça gratos non ??

Bah il reste qu'une heure, je vais pas l'acheter maintenant de toutes façons... en fait je suis même pas sûre de vouloir l'apple care, tout dépendra de si je peux l'emmener en Angleterre avec moi (là oui j'en aurais besoin), de s'il m'a causée des soucis, de si je veux le garder 3 ans (j'aime bien revendre et changer aussi)


----------



## t-bo (3 Juin 2008)

Une facture ca s'envoit par e-mail (pdf), et l'e-mail est encore gratuit aujourd'hui 
Après si tu veux la boite, tu payes, car là il expedient.
Mais la boite ne sert à rien, il te faut juste le code d'acitvation, fourni par e-mail également, en premier lieu.


----------



## Azaly (3 Juin 2008)

Et ça fait rien que ce soit une facture imprimée pour apple ? ils ne conteste pas si c'est pas une facture apple ? ou alors s'en est quand même une ? (je sais pas si je suis très claire...)

Donc la boîte sert à rien, juste le facture, bon à savoir...


----------



## venom013 (4 Juin 2008)

Je reviens sur un detail, faut savoir que pour tout produit (physique ou pas) achete a l'etranger,  on se doit de payer la tva du pays de residence... Tout en sachant qu'il faut que les douanier deduisent la tva appliqué par le pays d'origine...
Donc cle d'enregistrement ou pas, tva obligatoire (pour ceux qui veulent appliquer la oi jusqu'au bout)

En ce qui concerne ebay, j'suis un peu comme vous tous, j'attends de voir...

ps :  je pense qu'Apple ne fera rien pour endiguer ce phenomene (si on se fait entuber, c'est pas leur probleme), par contre ils peuvent etre amane a demande systematiquement une facture, pour etre sur que l'AC soit "legale"...


----------



## Roiku (4 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas seulement cela.
> 
> Par exemple, comment se fait-il que le site US Mac-pro.com, qui a l'air de faire les choses tout à fait légalement, vende des AC nettement moins chers que sur l'Applestore US ?
> --> Un AC pour MBP sur Mac-pro.com: 267 $
> ...



Sur le site mac-pro il est précisé "free electronic delivery" sans doute que l'on reçoit simplement la clé d'activation par contre sur l'apple store c'est une boite:




> *What&#8217;s in the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On peut aussi lire dans leur FAQ:



> *Where can I purchase the AppleCare Protection Plan?*
> The AppleCare Protection Plan is available at the online Apple Store, Apple retail stores, and many Apple Authorized Resellers. Apple recommends that you purchase the AppleCare Protection Plan in your country of residence, because each AppleCare Protection Plan has terms and conditions specific to consumers of the country or region in which the plan is offered. Please see the AppleCare Protection Plan Terms and Conditions for complete details.


J'ai parcouru rapidement les conditions et j'ai pas vu de grandes différences entre celle européennes et nord américaines.

Et pour la facture lors de la réparation normalement elle n'est pas exigée :



> 3. Vos obligations
> Afin de bénéficier des services fournis dans le cadre du Programme, vous devez respecter les obligations
> suivantes :
> a. Fournir votre Numéro de Contrat AppleCare et le numéro de série du Produit Couvert ;
> ...


----------



## ybummy (9 Juin 2008)

bonjour, moi j'ai acheté un MPB sur priceMinister. un Core2Duo 2.4GHz, dernière génération apparement pour 1263 euro (frais de port inclus) je ne l'ai pas encore reçu.
donc je demande au vendeur dans quel état est son MBP et il me dit qu'il est neuf. juste déballé car il y avait eut une avarie sur le produit (emballage complètement défoncé), il me dit que seul le chargeur a pris un coup et qu'il l'avait remplacé.

il me dit aussi qu'il ne fournit pas de facture, seulement la validation d'acquisition faite par PriceMinister.
je me suis donc demandé si son produit n'était pas volé et puis si je pouvait avoir la garantie apple sur l'ordi même sans facture approuvant une date d'achat quelquonque..
j'ai donc appelé le service après vente Apple (0825 888 024) pour connaître la provenance du MBP avec le numéro de série que m'a donné le vendeur
le conseiller au bout du fil m'a répondu que l'ordi n'était pas volé et qu'il était neuf, que donc personne ne l'avait enregistré avant.
je lui ai demandé si je pouvais acheter l'appleCare pour profiter des 3 ans de garanties en sachant que je n'ai pas de facture.
il a dit que ce n'était pas un problème , à réception de mon MBP, je dois le rappelé pour lui signaler la date d'acquisition de l'objet et ainsi rentrer la date de début de garantie dans son système de gestion.

et pour l'appleCare, il m'a répondu que s'il arrivait un problème au MBP, il suffisait d'avoir le numéro de contrat AppleCare souscrit auparavant et le numéro de série du MPB correspondant à ce contrat pour faire jouer la garantie.

donc je pense prendre une garantie sur ebay à 200 euro environ car 439 euro C vraiment trop cher. et puis si le code d'activation marche alors je ne vois pas pourquoi on nous refuserait de nous dépanner lors d'une panne à un apple Center.


----------



## ybummy (18 Juin 2008)

voila je viens d'acheter un appleCare pour mon macbook pro a 135 euro au lieu de 439. le code d'activation marche et normalement ma machine est protégée pour 3 ans. si certaines personnes veulent le nom du vendeur je pe leur donner.

donc ca me fai 1263 + 135 = 1398  l'ensemble 
au lieu de 1799 + 439 = 2248  j'ai donc fait une belle économie


----------



## Azaly (18 Juin 2008)

ybummy a dit:


> voila je viens d'acheter un appleCare pour mon macbook pro a 135 euro au lieu de 439. le code d'activation marche et normalement ma machine est protégée pour 3 ans. si certaines personnes veulent le nom du vendeur je pe leur donner.
> 
> donc ca me fai 1263 + 135 = 1398  l'ensemble
> au lieu de 1799 + 439 = 2248  j'ai donc fait une belle économie



tu as la facture ou pas ??

Un gars de la hotline d'apple (que je connais personnellement, pas un gars que j'ai appelé sur la hotline) me dit que normalement ils n'ont pas à demander la facture, mais bon...

Je veux bien le nom du vendeur...


----------



## divoli (18 Juin 2008)

Quand vous activez votre Applecare via internet, et que Apple a accepté le code, vous recevez en retour un e-mail avec un certificat Applecare spécifique à la machine.

C'est ce certificat qu'il faut présenter au centre agréé. 

Pour le reste, Apple n'est ni un agent de police ni un agent des douanes, ça c'est autre chose...


----------



## t-bo (19 Juin 2008)

ybummy a dit:


> voila je viens d'acheter un appleCare pour mon macbook pro a 135 euro au lieu de 439. le code d'activation marche et normalement ma machine est protégée pour 3 ans. si certaines personnes veulent le nom du vendeur je pe leur donner.
> 
> donc ca me fai 1263 + 135 = 1398 &#8364; l'ensemble
> au lieu de 1799 + 439 = 2248 &#8364; j'ai donc fait une belle économie



135 en achat immediat ou enchère ? Car à ce prix là en achat immediat, je ne trouve pas. Tu peux donner le nom du vendeur ici, il y a aucune loi qui l'interdit  Ca m'interesse... Donc...


----------



## ybummy (19 Juin 2008)

bon, la je viens de recevoir en retour un e-mail avec un certificat Applecare spécifique à la machine. donc oui j'ai une facture mais apparement y'en a pas besoin dans un centre Apple, juste le numéro de série de la machine et le numéro du contrat et l'e-mail pour être bien sur et voila.
donc normalement c'est bon.
sinon c'était une enchère bien evidemment mais le même vendeur fait des offres à 168 euro je crois.
le nom du vendeur est "zhuzhuchina"

voila voila tout c'est passé en 2h de temps environ. pour l'e-mail je l'ai recu dans les 24h après enregistrement auprès d'Apple


----------



## t-bo (19 Juin 2008)

Ok, moi c'est l'user _mac-pro18005253888_ à $265, ce qui fait 170&#8364;. Je pense que je prendrais chez lui. En achat immediat.


----------



## t-bo (2 Juillet 2008)

Je viens donc d'acheter au vendeur "mac-pro" sur eBay, je comptais le faire en août, mais les circonstances ont fait que je le prend maintenant.

Donc ce matin : "Achat immediat" à $265, paiment paypal, et ce soir code d'activation d'Apple Care recu par e-mail par le vendeur  (j'en ai fais la demande dans une note lors du paiment, sinon je recevais la boite par courrier, mais ca aurait mis plus de temps...).
Je m'empresse de l'activer. Ca se passe sans probleme, il est bien dit de conserver toutes nos factures. Donc je demande la facture pdf au vendeur ebay. Quelques minutes après je recois la facture en bonne et dû forme 

J'ai recu l'e-mail d'Apple, le certificat enfait. Et voiloù  Pour l'instant tout s'est bien passé, y'a plus qu'a attendre une panne 

Je conserve donc la facture du macbook pro, de l'applecare, et le certificat. Même si je pense qu'on me le demandera jamais.


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que c'est surtout le certificat qui te sera demandé par le Centre agréé...


----------



## t-bo (2 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je pense que c'est surtout le certificat qui te sera demandé par le Centre agréé...



En même temps, c'est qu'un simple e-mail le certificat. 

(HS) Ingrid Betancourd libérée (/HS)


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> En même temps, c'est qu'un simple e-mail le certificat.
> 
> (HS) Ingrid Betancourd libérée (/HS)



C'est un certificat officiel envoyé par Apple, qui contient les éléments qui ont été enregistrés par Apple, et qui permettent au Centre agréé de vérifier que ton ordi est sous Applecare.

A partir du moment où ton AC a été accepté, c'est bon.

Pas besoin de chercher compliqué...


----------



## Pdg (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un certificat officiel envoyé par Apple, qui contient les éléments qui ont été enregistrés par Apple, et qui permettent au Centre agréé de vérifier que ton ordi est sous Applecare.
> 
> A partir du moment où ton AC a été accepté, c'est bon.
> 
> Pas besoin de chercher compliqué...



Donc c'est validé, ça fonctionne ?

Je continue de penser que c'est curieux quand même.

Personne n'a eu de panne sous applecare acheté sur ebay et eu à faire avec le SAV Apple ?

Mon MBP alu m'a plombé le budget et j'aimerai quand même le protéger du mieux possible. (cela dit, c'est vrai que les 0,26 euros par jour de tranquillité avancés par je ne sais plus qui sont rassurants).

Bref, hésitation, quand tu nous tient...


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Bah je suppose que oui (je n'ai jamais essayé, vu que j'ai acheté mon Applecare en bonne et due forme à la Fnac).

Maintenant, tout esprit sensé pourrait se demander comment des tarifs aussi bas soient possibles (et je n'ai jamais eu de réponses concluantes)...

A ma connaissance, Apple est parfaitement au courant, et devrait mettre un terme à ce genre de magouilles en supprimant la version boite et en obligeant de passer par un revendeur agréé ou par l'Applestore...

A suivre, donc...


----------



## ordimans (22 Octobre 2008)

Salut
Je me tate pour cette Apple Care sur ebay
On peut la prendre pendant combien de temps après l'achat du MBP?

Sinon j'ai une question comment assurer la bête tout risque vol, perte etc
Car bon vu le prix je préfère prendre des précautions et j'aimerais savoir s'il existe des assurances comme pour les mobiles


----------



## iRCO (23 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Salut
> Je me tate pour cette Apple Care sur ebay
> On peut la prendre pendant combien de temps après l'achat du MBP?
> 
> ...



Tu as un an pour prendre l'Apple Care.

Pour l'assurance, je sais que ça existe mais je ne sais pas ou. Il faut se renseigner


----------



## reno7 (26 Octobre 2008)

Ola, 
j'ai un gros problème avec un applecare acheté sur eBay ya QQ mois de ca!! 
Pour l'enregistrement, pas de problème... mais cette semaine j'ai du telephoner à apple pour mon macbook (car je croi ke ma carte mère est morte :-( ) , et là il m'ont demandé de leur faxer ou emailer la facture de l'applecare et la preuve de couverture. Je ne sai pas pour vous mai moi je n'ai pa de facture! Biensur je leur ai di que je l'ai perdu mais il m'on repondu qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire si ils n'ont pas la preuve de couverture(ca c'est bon car c'est eux qui me l'on envoyer lors de l'enregistrement) et la facture. Ils m'ont simplement dit de demander au magasin ou j'ai acheter mon applecare qu'il me redonne une facture. Maintenant me voila bien enerver  car le vendeur m'avait bien dit que la facture n'était pas vraiement necessaire!!!!!!!  
J'avai déjà trouver bizarre que la facture ne soit pa necessaire car lorsqu'on enregistre le code applecare, il est bien indiqué qu'il faut garder en lieu sûr la preuve de couverture envoyé par apple et aussi la facture. 
Alors comment je doi faire maintenant? 
Peut être QQun a eu le même probleme que moi? merci


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2008)

Je suis fort navré de ce qui t'arrive. En tout cas merci pour ton témoignage.

C'est pour cela qu'il vaut mieux acheter un Applecare chez un revendeur agréé. Il est évident que lui va te donner une facture (il en a l'obligation légale). Et de toute façon le revendeur agréé assume ce qu'il vend (alors que les vendeurs e-bay, dont on se demande quel statut ils ont et comment ils font pour pratiquer des tarifs aussi bas alors qu'ils sont normalement fixés par Apple, risquent de ne jamais te répondre).

Bref, si vous voulez être vraiment tranquille, achetez votre Applecare chez un revendeur agréé (Applecare dont Apple a revu les tarifs à la baisse)...


----------



## brucetp (1 Novembre 2008)

reno7 a dit:


> Ola,
> j'ai un gros problème avec un applecare acheté sur eBay ya QQ mois de ca!!
> Pour l'enregistrement, pas de problème... mais cette semaine j'ai du telephoner à apple pour mon macbook (car je croi ke ma carte mère est morte :-( ) , et là il m'ont demandé de leur faxer ou emailer la facture de l'applecare et la preuve de couverture. Je ne sai pas pour vous mai moi je n'ai pa de facture! Biensur je leur ai di que je l'ai perdu mais il m'on repondu qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire si ils n'ont pas la preuve de couverture(ca c'est bon car c'est eux qui me l'on envoyer lors de l'enregistrement) et la facture. Ils m'ont simplement dit de demander au magasin ou j'ai acheter mon applecare qu'il me redonne une facture. Maintenant me voila bien enerver  car le vendeur m'avait bien dit que la facture n'était pas vraiement necessaire!!!!!!!
> J'avai déjà trouver bizarre que la facture ne soit pa necessaire car lorsqu'on enregistre le code applecare, il est bien indiqué qu'il faut garder en lieu sûr la preuve de couverture envoyé par apple et aussi la facture.
> ...



Téléphones à nouveau. Tu dis que l'Apple Care est un cadeau de ta grand mère et que vu que c'est un cadeau, elle allait pas te dire combien elle l'avait acheté, qu'elle a plus de trace de la chose... et tu brodes.

Plus c'est gros, plus ça passe.

Si ça passe pas tu re-téléphones quelques jours après (par chance t'auras pas le même guss), tu dis que l'as racheté à un ami. Et qu'étant particulier, il n'a aucune obligation de te donner une facture. Y'a un trou dans le contrat Apple à ce niveau là.

[mode PAS BIEN on]
si ça marche toujours pas, tu prends le premier modèle de facture que tu as à la maison et tu t'en fais une...format pdf timprimes, tu photocopie une fois pour rendre plus crédible et c'est good  quels sont les moyens de vérification sérieux?!? ils vont pas téléphoner à un magasin d'info du Vaucluse pour demander si y'a 6mois t'as bien acheter un APP...
c'est vraiment pour faire chier le monde...
[mode PAS BIEN off]

et puis pour finir : à qui profite le crime? si des codes se balladent sur le net et sont valides chez Apple, c'est qu'il y a soit des commandes groupées hors APR (qu'Apple devrait controler) ou des brebis galeuses chez eux qui sortent des codes et les revendent...
Apple profite quand même de la chose si les codes sont achetés à la base chez eux donc ne pas les acceptés lorsque la boucle est bouclée, c'est abusé de leur part! 

ps.: Perso, j'ai acheté mon APP MacBook ce matin sur l'Apple Store pour 206&#8364; (étudiant) pour pas avoir ce problème, même si pour moi c'est un peu de la vente forcée... Payez plus cher pour pas qu'on vous entube...


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

Je vais la prendre je crois pour être tranquille vu les quelques problèmes déjà existant sur les MBP unibody.
Vu que j'ai pris le haut de gamme de chez haut de gamem et que j'aimerais qu'il me tienne longtemps préfère être préventif.


----------



## oseres (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Peut on finalement faire confiance à htpp://mac-pro.com pour acheter son apple care ?

Cette boutique est elle agréée (ie même prestation que sur AppleStore)?
faut il donner une  adresse aux US ?
Merci


----------



## Cyrillo77 (8 Avril 2009)

l'apple care sur ebay ça doit passer faut arrêter avec les factures et les papiers de la machine avec ton passeport  pour voir si tu es en règle c'est des c..... tout ça.


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2009)

J'ai déjà utilisé un AC lors d'un SAV. Cet AC avait été acheté sur Ebay, pas de souci.
C'est comme sur le store éducation, tout le monde peut commander pour avoir 10% de réduction, et parfois une fois sur X ??? (déjà 5 machines acheté sans souci) ils demandent un justificatif.
Et comme dit plus haut, la preuve de couverture s'imprime une fois l'AC enregistrée, pour la facture on peut "s'arranger" !!!


----------



## Karb0ne (16 Avril 2009)

Ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est comment il font sur ebay pour avoir des applecare pour MBP à environ 170 alors que cela coute 349 ou 349$ (aux US) en boutique?
Peut-on réellement faire confiance à ces vendeurs?


----------



## Petira (16 Avril 2009)

A ta place je n'acheterai pas...

En effet 50% moin cher c'est louche a mon avis....


----------



## Karb0ne (17 Avril 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> A ta place je n'acheterai pas...
> 
> En effet 50% moin cher c'est louche a mon avis....



Oui effectivement c'est louche, mais apparement il y a pas mal de commentaires positifs.
Quelqu'un a-t-il acheté son applecare sur ebay et a quel prix?


----------



## desertea (17 Avril 2009)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Oui effectivement c'est louche, mais apparement il y a pas mal de commentaires positifs.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il acheté son applecare sur ebay et a quel prix?



Tous ces AC sur Ebay fonctionnent. Leur enregistrement ne pose pas souci. Le seul point qui peut être bloquant et la facture d'achat de l'AC.
Sans facture (si elle est demandée) pas de couverture. 

Apple se gave bien avec leur extension de garantie. 349 euros pour 2ans de plus, c'est très très cher !!!
150 euros est un prix convenable. Reste le problème de la facture, qui peut être facilement résolu !!!


----------



## Petira (17 Avril 2009)

Hum.... En tous cas, AC sur ebay pas pour moi...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Avril 2009)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est comment il font sur ebay pour avoir des applecare pour MBP à environ 170 alors que cela coute 349 ou 349$ (aux US) en boutique?
> Peut-on réellement faire confiance à ces vendeurs?



Ils te vendent juste le code d'activation...
Or ces codes d'activation sont générés à partir d'un logiciel générateur de codes.
Pour ces vendeurs d'eBay, c'est tout benef. Ils n'ont aucune réparation à assurer. Je trouve même que dans ce cas 150 reste très cher...


----------



## Karb0ne (18 Avril 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ils te vendent juste le code d'activation...
> Or ces codes d'activation sont générés à partir d'un logiciel générateur de codes.
> Pour ces vendeurs d'eBay, c'est tout benef. Ils n'ont aucune réparation à assurer. Je trouve même que dans ce cas 150 reste très cher...



Bah ouais ok, mais comment font ils pour avoir accès à ce générateur de code? C'est chaud quand même, je pense que cela ce trouve comme ça sur the p.rate b.y!


----------



## NightWalker (19 Avril 2009)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Bah ouais ok, mais comment font ils pour avoir accès à ce générateur de code? C'est chaud quand même, je pense que cela ce trouve comme ça sur the p.rate b.y!



Bah ce n'est qu'une formule mathématique...

Regardes le nombre de "sérializer" qui existe sur le net. Même pour les logiciels hyper pointus.
Il y avait pendant une courte période de sites qui vendaient des vraies fausses cartes iTunes. Les vendeurs ont réussi à craquer le code utilisé par Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Une question aussi sur les apple care (souvent trouvé sur ebay) la plupart sont édités en 2006 . alors question        (suspense)
vu que les apple care vendus sur ebay (certains pas tous) sont édités en 2006 , y-a t-il un problème lors de l'enregistrement du Macbook ?
la date d'édition de la garanti correspond elle à la date d'enregistrement en 2009
en gros est-il toujours valable trois ans après son édition ?
enregistré en 2009 ,le mac book est-il encore couvert jusqu'a 2012?
merci d'avance


----------



## scafer31 (17 Juin 2009)

Alors en faisant des recherches sur le net, j'ai trouver (probleme apperemment de facture demander par apple hors la personne n'a pas la facture car acheter sur ebay)



> Ola,
> j'ai un gros problème avec un applecare acheté sur eBay ya QQ mois de ca!!
> Pour l'enregistrement, pas de problème... mais cette semaine j'ai du telephoner à apple pour mon macbook (car je croi ke ma carte mère est morte :-( ) , et là il m'ont demandé de leur faxer ou emailer la facture de l'applecare et la preuve de couverture. Je ne sai pas pour vous mai moi je n'ai pa de facture! Biensur je leur ai di que je l'ai perdu mais il m'on repondu qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire si ils n'ont pas la preuve de couverture(ca c'est bon car c'est eux qui me l'on envoyer lors de l'enregistrement) et la facture. Ils m'ont simplement dit de demander au magasin ou j'ai acheter mon applecare qu'il me redonne une facture. Biensur que Je ne leur pa di que j'ai acheté l'applecare sur eBay mais maintenant me voila bien enerver car le vendeur m'avait bien dit que la facture n'était pas vraiement necessaire!!!!!!!
> J'avai déjà trouver bizarre que la facture ne soit pa necessaire car lorsqu'on enregistre le code applecare, il est bien indiqué qu'il faut garder en lieu sûr la preuve de couverture envoyé par apple et aussi la facture.
> ...


source: http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OrdinateursPortables/SAV/applecare-ebay-probleme-sujet_49771_1.htm

Mais aprés j'ai aussi trouvé ça:



> j'ai acheté mon apple care pour iMac chez eux il y a un an, et je ne peux que te le recommander....
> J'ai emmené cette machine il y a deux semaines pour un echange de graveur, et pas de problème, elle est bien enregistrée comme étant garantie 3 ans...



source: http://forum.mac4ever.com/conseil-applecare-ebay-t32469.html

De quoi se poser la question si faut l'acheter sur ebay ou pas.

En tout cas pour moi c'est décider, je le prend sur ebay, et pour la facture j'ai un pote qui lui a acheter l'apple care dans un magasin, je lui demande sa facture (un petit coup sous photoshop si necessaire pour changer le nom) et hop je pense que ça fera l'affaire.


----------



## brucetp (17 Juin 2009)

oui enfin pour l'avoir vérifié par moi-même, ils vérfient que le magasin auquel tu l'as acheté soit partenaire donc t'es marron si le magasin ne fait pas partie de leur liste...


----------



## divoli (17 Juin 2009)

scafer31 a dit:


> En tout cas pour moi c'est décider, je le prend sur ebay, et pour la facture j'ai un pote qui lui a acheter l'apple care dans un magasin, je lui demande sa facture (un petit coup sous photoshop si necessaire pour changer le nom) et hop je pense que ça fera l'affaire.



Tu es bien conscient de ce que cela implique et  de ce que tu risques en faisant cela ? :mouais:
Je me demande s'il ne te manque pas une case, là... 

Et non, cela ne "fera pas l'affaire".

L'Applecare correspond à un ensemble de services proposés par Apple; il doit être acheté chez un revendeur agréé et au prix fixé par Apple. Ce n'est quand même pas difficile à comprendre, ça.


----------



## t-bo (17 Juin 2009)

Sur eBay il y a un revendeur qui s'apelle "Mac Pro" et qui vend des Apple Care, et te fourni la facture sans problème.
De plus il a un site où il vend également des apple care directement : http://www.mac-pro.com/

Depuis 1988 sa société existe, et apprement il ne s'est jamais fait inquiété... :mouais:

Et j'ai mon AC acheté chez lui


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Juin 2009)

si je peux apporter ma petite contribution à l'édifice...

j'ai aussi été intéressé et intrigué par cette offre alléchante et je n'ai pas eu les mêmes réponses que vous justifiant un prix si excessivement bas...

j'ai échangé plusieurs mails avec différents revendeurs à des périodes différentes et la réponse commune est que ces coffrets Apple care sont physiquement endommagés (emballage) et qu'ils ne peuvent les vendre au prix public
je n'ai jamais eu de réponse de style envoi de code ou de provenance des US...

j'ai trouvé ça incroyablement suspicieux et j'ai lâché l'affaire; ce qui semble être une bonne affaire en apparence peut se révéler une belle arnaque en cas de besoin d'intervention sous la période de garantie AC présumée...


----------



## t-bo (17 Juin 2009)

Boite endommagé ? Argument non valable, puisque il suffit uniquement d'un code pour enregistrer son AC. D'ailleurs c'est ce qu'il t'envoi que tu achètes sur ebay.
Tu peux demander la boite pour un supplément (frais d'expedition), mais tu n'auras rien cd plus que des explications sur le fonctionnement de l'AC.

Je pars aussi du principe que beaucoup de personnes ont acheté un AC hors de chez Apple, et à ce jour je n'ai vu aucun retour négatif sur les forums comme quoi la prise en charge garantie n'a pas été faite.
Ce qu'à mon avis, si c'était le cas, on ne verrait que ca sur les forums... Suffit de faire une recherche google. Beaucoup de séptique, peu (1 ?) (voir aucun) de mécontent.

Comme quoi, l'Apple Care hors Apple, fonctionne.


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Juin 2009)

je dirais même que le code est inutile qund tu prends l'AC directement chez Apple
je n'ai jamais eu à entrer un quelconque code ou à devoir justifier de quoi que ce soit!!!

je pense que sur ebay, il y a des revedeurs très peu scrupuleux

sur le site dont tu donnes le lien, ça ressemble tout simplement à un gars qui a acheté un bon gros lot d'AC et qui les revend moins cher...


----------



## t-bo (17 Juin 2009)

Pourtant acheté sur ebay ou pas, tu es obligé d'enregistrer ton contrat et d'y insérer ton code, c'est la procédure : https://selfsolve.apple.com/Agreements.do
A moins que tu es acheté ton AC avec l'ordinateur sur le site d'Apple en même temps, et qu'ils tépargnent l'enregistrement, en le faisant automatiquement... Je ne sais pas.

Ceux qui grincent des dents, sont tout le temps ceux ayant acheté leur AC chez Apple à plein tarifs. Et pourtant les stats sont là. "Aucune (1?) personne ne s'ai signalé sur les forums concernant un AC ne fonctionnant pas." et pourtant il y'en a des acheteurs hors Apple...
Comme on le dit "Ca se serait".
Et vu qu'on en parle rarement dans la presse, ca doit rester un sujet tabou, puisque le système à l'heure actuelle, et depuis plusieurs années, fonctionne.

De plus, petit rappel. Ebay ne veut pas dire "vendeur particulier". Aujourd'hui, cela a évolué, et on retrouve sur cet plateforme beaucoup de vendeurs "pro", ayant un status légal. On y retrouve même des grands noms tel que pixmania... qui revendent des produit sur ebay.
Donc attention au mot "eBay" qui souvent fait peur, mais c'est parce que on est mal renseigné 

Et oui, il y a des revendeur peu scrupuleux sur ebay, comme partout. Il faut faire attention. C'est comme faire attention où tu navigues


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Juin 2009)

oui tu as raison de dire que sur ebay il y a des vendeurs pro, c'est certain

par contre je ne grince pas des dents à l'dée que j'aurais pu économisé 100 &#8364; ou plus pour un AC, je fais partie de cette race en voie d'extinction de vieux paysan qui veulent avoir exactement ce pour quoi ils payent et sans entourloupes d'un quelconque genre 

sinon, oui, j'ai pris l'AC en même temps que l'ordi, donc pas trucs administratifs...


----------



## desertea (18 Juin 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> je dirais même que le code est inutile qund tu prends l'AC directement chez Apple
> je n'ai jamais eu à entrer un quelconque code ou à devoir justifier de quoi que ce soit!!!
> 
> je pense que sur ebay, il y a des revedeurs très peu scrupuleux
> ...



Faux. (sauf si acheté en même temps que la machine, comme tu le précises)
J'ai également une version boite de l'AC, et il y a à l'intérieur une carte avec le numéro d'enregistrement. (à saisir sur le site internet Apple/support)
Sans enregistrement, pas de couverture.


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Juin 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Faux. (sauf si acheté en même temps que la machine, comme tu le précises)
> J'ai également une version boite de l'AC, et il y a à l'intérieur une carte avec le numéro d'enregistrement. (à saisir sur le site internet Apple/support)
> Sans enregistrement, pas de couverture.



je parlais bien évidemment d'un achat d'AC en même temps que la machine...


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Juin 2009)

dites, question peut être étrange : "Ne serait il pas possible d'appeler Apple directement; MacG peut peut être représenter ses utilisateurs afin qu'Apple explique les conditions précise de l'utilisation d'AppleCare et s'il est possible en effet de le payer moins chere par promotion chez un de ses revendeurs ou autre biais ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> oui tu as raison de dire que sur ebay il y a des vendeurs pro, c'est certain
> 
> par contre je ne grince pas des dents à l'dée que j'aurais pu économisé 100  ou plus pour un AC, je fais partie de cette race en voie d'extinction de vieux paysan qui veulent avoir exactement ce pour quoi ils payent et *sans entourloupes d'un quelconque genre*
> 
> sinon, oui, j'ai pris l'AC en même temps que l'ordi, donc pas trucs administratifs...



Oui ... moi aussi ... mes racines celtes sans doute.

Toutefois *attention même avec un achat sur Apple store*.
En effet j'ai acheté mon mbp 13" avec quelques modifs dont rajout de Ram et changement de disque dur directement par Apple lors de la commande sur leur site (cf ma config ci-dessous).
Or, après avoir reçu mon Mac j'ai _appelé Apple_ (je sais sa sonne mal ) pour leur indiquer n'avoir pas trouvé dans la boîte le petit tissu pour nettoyer notamment l'écran du Mac (je sais ... mais bon on paye assez cher ... alors tout doit être en présent) donc ils m'ont envoyé un kit de nettoyage gratuitement (manquerait plus que je paye un service que je n'ai pas eu ) ... 
... mais en même temps (ayant le service Apple care au téléphone) on m'a indiqué que mon Mac était garanti à *la date de l'expédition de la commande* (le 21 juin 2009 --> 20 juin 2012) ...
... *or ... je n'ai reçu le Mac que 11 jours plus tard* (because la modif expliquée plus haut) ... aussi ai-je pu (au vu de ma preuve d'achat et d'intervention UPS par téléphone) faire le changement nécessaire pour que la date de couverture intègre les 11 jours - 1 jour (reçu le 02 juillet 2009, couverture Apple Care jusqu'au 01er juillet 2012 sinon c'était jusqu'au 20 juin 2012) ... et les 10 derniers jours le Mac peut encore avoir quelques problèmes ... non (touchons du bois ) ?

Merci pour le kit ... Mr Apple.

A+


----------



## AroundTheWorld (23 Août 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/applecare-272730.html ou encore en Anglais sur le fraude ebay
http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-APPLECARE-APPLE-CARE-A-warning-to-buyers_W0QQugidZ10000000011731235

faite des recherches


----------



## nemrod (3 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait le vendeur EMS, EuroMacServices, qui doit outre le site qui suit vendre sur eBay :
http://www.euromacservices.com/fr/boutique/details.php?afficher=faq#3

Contacté ils disent envoyer la facture. 

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## knowledge (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai effectué mon switch début août et souhaitant un applecare je suis justement tombé chez eux.

Pour ma part , suite justement à ce topic j'ai bien réclamé une facture que j'ai reçu, et de plus, j'ai pu commander une version boite scellée  et non pas un simple code ( il faut rajouter 28euro au prix indiqué et faire cette demande par mail, en retour il nous envoie une demande de paiement paypal )

Tout c'est bien déroulé, la boite est d'origine anglo-saxonne mais si je ne m'abuse l'applecare étant une garantie internationale, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis ( d'ailleurs le contrat que l'on trouve dans la boite est multilingue )


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

Et tu as pu valider ton Apple Care auprès d'Apple sans problème donc ?


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Et tu as pu valider ton Apple Care auprès d'Apple sans problème donc ?



Le probleme n'est pas de valider l'apple care mais de la faire valoir en cas de soucis sur le mac...


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Le probleme n'est pas de valider l'apple care mais de la faire valoir en cas de soucis sur le mac...




Au vu de mon expérience avec un AppleCare il y a 2 ans sur un macbook, une fois l'AppleCare validé sur le site, il m'y a plus de soucis.


----------



## nemrod (3 Septembre 2009)

knowledge a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai effectué mon switch début août et souhaitant un applecare je suis justement tombé chez eux.
> 
> ...



Merci, trop tôt pour un A/R en centre et c'est tant mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> Au vu de mon expérience avec un AppleCare il y a 2 ans sur un macbook, une fois l'AppleCare validé sur le site, il m'y a plus de soucis.



La question est, quid du SAV en cas d'absence de facture puisque certains centres la demandent.


----------



## knowledge (3 Septembre 2009)

Pour répondre à la question , l'enregistrement de l'applecare s'est très bien déroulé et c'est tant mieux 

Après c'est sur que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester sa mise en situation 

Mais sinon je pense que ça doit passer sans soucis, comme dit précédemment il se peut très bien qu'on ne me réclame pas la facture et dans ce cas tout va, et si on me demande la preuve d'achat je peux ramener une facture et la boite qui comporte un numéro de série etc...

En tout cas je pense que ce site est une bonne option pour ceux qui ne veulent pas acheter un applecare au prix apple mais qui ne veulent pas prendre le risque d'en acheter un sur ebay


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

Je viens d'en acheter un pour mac mini à 89 euros au lieu des 169 euros demandés par Apple, sur ebay et un vendeur français, on verra bien !


----------



## t-bo (3 Septembre 2009)

J'avais acheté sur Ebay (Mac Pro), j'ai profité de l'apple care il y a quelques mois sur mon macbook pro (changement disque dur), sans aucun problème.

Facture non demandé (même si je l'avais).

La boite n'est pas du tout nescessaire.... Inutile de payer en plus :/


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> J'avais acheté sur Ebay (Mac Pro), j'ai profité de l'apple care il y a quelques mois sur mon macbook pro (changement disque dur), sans aucun problème.
> 
> Facture non demandé (même si je l'avais).
> 
> La boite n'est pas du tout nescessaire.... Inutile de payer en plus :/



c'est lors de l'utilisation de l'applecare (si tu as un probleme pax exemple) qu'on te demande la facture.

En gros, si ton macpro tombe en rade et que tu appelles apple avec une facture ebay. Tant pis pour toi !


----------



## t-bo (3 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> c'est lors de l'utilisation de l'applecare (si tu as un probleme pax exemple) qu'on te demande la facture.
> 
> En gros, si ton macpro tombe en rade et que tu appelles apple avec une facture ebay. Tant pis pour toi !



C'est pourtant ce que j'ai écris. Pourquoi appeler Apple ?
Mon macbook pro est tombé en panne. Réparation en centre agrée sans problème.


----------



## nemrod (3 Septembre 2009)

Bon dans le lien que j'ai mis plus haut c'est, par exemple, 200 &#8364; pour un MBP au lieu 350 &#8364; et ils envoient la facture, voire la boite avec un supplément.

par contre, l'intérêt d'appeler Apple c'est l'enlèvement.


----------



## t-bo (3 Septembre 2009)

Je savais pas qu'on pouvait se le faire enlever.
J'ai déposé mon ordi au centre un jeudi. Réparé lundi (commande de la pièce entre temps !). Avec enlevement, ca prendrait plus de temps la réparation aussi je pense. Mais c'est pas le sujet


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

Moi c'est payé, économie de 70 euros sur l'apple care du mac mini, ja'i reçu en deux heures numero de boite, numero de contrat et j'ai pu enregistrer l'applecare chez Apple, dix minutes après je recevais un Contrat d'applecare officiel par mail d'apple :

Nous vous remercions d&#8217;avoir enregistré votre AppleCare Protection Plan. Ce certificat atteste que vous avez accepté les conditions générales de l&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan et la liste des produits Apple couverts par la garantie. 

Veuillez conserver ce certificat et la preuve d&#8217;achat d&#8217;origine de vos produits Apple ainsi que le Contrat. Ils peuvent en effet vous être demandés en cas de controverse relative à l&#8217;application de la garantie à un produit donné selon les termes du Contrat. 

Vous trouverez ci-dessous la liste des produits couverts par l&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan. Nous vous prions d&#8217;en prendre connaissance. Si vous estimez que des corrections doivent y être apportées ou que vous avez des questions, veuillez nous contacter au xxxxxxxxxxxxxx. 

Type de contrat : APP - MAC MINI + DISPLAY 
Numéro de Contrat : xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

La garantie est en vigueur jusqu&#8217;au 13/07/2012. L&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan est une solution unique de service après-vente et d&#8217;assistance qui étend votre garantie intégrée. 

Si vous avez des problèmes avec les produits Apple couverts, suivez les instructions du guide de l&#8217;utilisateur de l&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan avant d&#8217;appeler notre service d&#8217;assistance au xxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Pour de plus amples informations sur l&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan, consultez la page www.apple.com/fr/support/products 

Donc tout baigne !

 Rizoto n'a pas de crainte à avoir pas besoin de facture ebay de l'applecare.


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est pourtant ce que j'ai écris. Pourquoi appeler Apple ?
> Mon macbook pro est tombé en panne. Réparation en centre agrée sans problème.



Oui Dans ton cas. 

Chercher sur internet, notemment en anglais, Certains ont eu des surprises avec leur facture ebay !


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui Dans ton cas.
> 
> Chercher sur internet, notemment en anglais, Certains ont eu des surprises avec leur facture ebay !




Mais Apple se fiche de la facture du contrat Apple Care, ce contrat c'est elle qui te l'envoie par mail dès que tu lui donnes le numéro de contrat, le numéro de série du mac et si besoin le numéro de la boite du contrat. 
Dans ce contrat il est indiqué qu'en cas de souci avec le matériel il faut la facture du MATERIEL et le contrat Applecare, jamais la facture d'achat du contrat.

Don't be afraid !!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (4 Septembre 2009)

Apple peut demander la facture d"achat de l'applecare avec le serial de la boite, des clients ont deja perdu leur applacare apres 1 an de mise en service

voir aussi ce topique qui explique comme ca se passe http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/applecare-272730.html


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> Apple peut demander la facture d"achat de l'applecare avec le serial de la boite, des clients ont deja perdu leur applacare apres 1 an de mise en service
> 
> voir aussi ce topique qui explique comme ca se passe http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/applecare-272730.html





j'ai vu notamment

Cependant si Apple sent rend compte, ce qui n'est pas toujours evident apparement, est en droit de vous demander le serial number de la boite qui correspond à la clé qui se trouvait dans la boite avec la facture. si vous ne l'avez pas et bien c'est pour votre pomme.

mais dans mon cas j'ai bien le numéro de la boite.

Donc je ne pense pas avoir de souci.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (4 Septembre 2009)

dans ton cas c'est possible sans être a 100% sachant que le magasin doit être agrée Apple, j'ai pas de retour a ce propos , mais attention sur ebay

ce qui me fait peur dans ta sociéte c'est que le contact est un numero de portable .


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

le vendeur est là
http://cgi.ebay.fr/AppleCare-MAC-MI...1e5832bbd4&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_1588wt_967


----------



## muhyidin (5 Septembre 2009)

J'avais pris un compte Me sur eBay et ça fonctionnait sans problème pendant 4 ou 5 mois et du jour au lendemain il ne fonctionnait plus. Peut être y'a t'il un lien peut être pas, vu le prix payé ça m'est égale surtout que je ne m'en servais pas au final mais si le problème arrive sur une extension de garantie après la première année c'est quand même la merde. Non seulement on aura perdu de l'argent mais en plus le Mac ne sera plus garantie.
La prochaine fois je le prendrai en officiel même si c'est plus cher. Tant pis pour moi


----------



## desertea (5 Septembre 2009)

Je viens d'avoir besoin de l'Apple Care sur une de mes machines. Celle-ci avait été acheté sur Ebay il y a 1 an et demi.

J'ai téléphoné au SAV Apple, le technicien m'a indiqué que ma machine était sous garantie et de me rapprocher d'un magasin SAV.

J'ai pris contact avec le magasin, je me suis rendu dans leur locaux, ils ont saisi mon numéro de série puis m'a dit, pas de souci votre machine est sous AC on vous appelle dès que l'intervention est terminée !! 

A l'époque de l'achat de cet AC sur Ebay, j'avais des doutes et je dois dire qu'aujourd'hui je suis bien content d'avoir autant économisé pour le même service.


----------



## nemrod (5 Septembre 2009)

Le point de ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore pris est de savoir si le centre près de chez eux leur demandera puisqu'il semble que cela dépende du centre.

Pour ma part si quelqu'un a tenté chez COMPUTER TECHNOLOGY & SERVICES dans le 17 ème


----------



## marvel63 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
je cherche à éclairer ce problème de facture / preuve d'achat de Apple Care.

Pour moi le seul document faisant foi en cas de litige est les Conditions Générales de Vente...sauf que je ne les trouve pas sur le site d'Apple ? :mouais:

Le lien présent sur la page http://store.apple.com/fr-business/product/MA515F/A renvoie sur une page...introuvable (http://www.apple.com/fr/legal/applecare/appgeos.html).

Ou puis-je les trouver ?

Marvel

PS : ouais je sais je déterre une file qui date d'un mois...mais ouvrir une nouvelle file "apple care et ebay", je ne le sentais pas !


----------



## boodja (12 Octobre 2009)

SAlut à tous, et merci MARVEL63, 
je ne savais pas où poser mon post mais là je pense être bien.

  moi aussi j'ai un applecare acheté et je ne retrouve plus le n° du contrat.
Et je n'ai pas la facture d'achat de mon applecare payé sur ebay.

  Hors en ce moment quand j'appelle le service Apple
  ils ne veulent pas me le donner, ils sont tous suspendus à me
  dire qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de me le communiquer.
  Que faire pour retrouver mon n° d'inscription de mon applecare
  sachant que je n'ai plus la boîte, ni le mot de passe de mon applecare,
  ni aucune preuve que l'applecare est bien à mon nom ?

  Merci


  :::applecare n° contrat impossible :::


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2009)

Tu l'as fait enregistrer, ton contrat, je suppose. Donc tu as bien dû recevoir un certificat par e-mail; qu'est-ce que tu en as fait, tu l'as perdu ?

Fouille ta BAL.

Il ne faut perdre aucun document, c'est bien spécifié sur le certificat.


----------



## LedZeFred (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé cet annonce sur eBay : 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/AppleCare-3-Ans-...a9b548762&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_1063wt_1167

Mais ce n'est pas mac-pro.com !

Bien sur le prix me tente, y en a t'il parmi vous qui ont fait affaire avec ce vendeur ?

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## marvel63 (12 Octobre 2009)

@*boodja *: je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu as perdu... Si c'est le numéro de contrat que tu as perdu mais que tu l'avais enregistré chez Apple, tu le retrouveras à partir de ton identifiant Apple à l'adresse http://www.apple.com/fr/support/applecare/overview/  (choisir "vérifier l'état d'enregistrement").
Si tu n'as pas eu le temps de t'enregistrer, envoie un mail à ton vendeur ebay et explique lui la situation, avec un peu de chance il te renverra le numéro de contrat AppleCare.

@*LedZeFred *: les vendeurs à 100% ou 99,9% d'avis favorables sur plus de 500 ventes d'Applecare sont à considérer comme sérieux !


Personnellement, j'ai franchi le pas et acheté sur ebay. Enregistrement sans souci, couverture jusqu'à 2012. Reste à voir ce qui se passera en cas de problème


----------



## rizoto (12 Octobre 2009)

Petit retour d'expérience Applecare. 

J'ai appelé le SAV Apple la semaine dernière, on m'a bien demandé la facture d'achat de cet Applecare.

J'ai longtemps hésité a l'acheter sur Ebay. Je suis content de ne pas l'avoir fait ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Petit retour d'expérience Applecare.
> 
> J'ai appelé le SAV Apple la semaine dernière, on m'a bien demandé la facture d'achat de cet Applecare.
> 
> J'ai longtemps hésité a l'acheter sur Ebay. Je suis content de ne pas l'avoir fait ...



Je ne comprend pas l'intérêt d'avoir un AppleCare s'il faut en donner la preuve d'achat. Quand j'ai prit celui pour mon ibook, celui-ci était bien préciser dans le document que le numéro de contrat Apple Care était pour mon ibook ayant tel numéro de série donc si j'avais eu à renvoyer mon portable en leur précisant mon numéro de contrat AppleCare j'aurais pas accepté qu'on me demande autre chose et encore moins une preuve d'achat, faut pas déconner. Ils les notent où leur contrats ? Dans une base de données ou sur un post-it bordel ?


----------



## marvel63 (12 Octobre 2009)

La question que je posais initialement était : où trouver les Conditions Générales de Vente.
Elles sont introuvables... sauf quand on enregistre un contrat Apple Care. Donc en acceptant les CGV on accepte le paragraphe suivant : 

[FONT=&quot]d. Obtention d'un service de réparation ou de remplacement[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Pour obtenir un service de réparation ou de remplacement dans le cadre du Programme, connectez-vous au site Internet d'Apple indiqué dans le Guide ou composez le numéro indiqué dans le Guide. Les numéros de téléphone peuvent varier en fonction de votre lieu de résidence. Si vous nous contactez par téléphone, vous serez mis en contact avec un technicien chargé de l'assistance auquel vous devrez communiquer votre Numéro de Contrat AppleCare ou le numéro de série du Produit Couvert. Notre technicien déterminera si votre produit nécessite une intervention. Toute intervention requiert l'approbation préalable d'Apple. Le lieu de l'intervention peut varier en fonction de votre lieu de résidence. Conservez l'ensemble des documents relatifs à votre Confirmation d'Adhésion, ainsi que l'original de la facture d'achat du Produit Couvert et de votre adhésion au Programme. *Une preuve d'achat peut vous être demandée en cas de doute concernant l'éligibilité de votre produit au titre du Programme.*

[/FONT]Donc Apple est dans son droit en demandant une preuve d'achat. Même si rien ne dit que le vendeur (le membre ebay en l'occurence) doit être agréé.

Marvel


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Octobre 2009)

Oui mais je dis juste que dans certains cas où l'ambiguïté n'est pas de mise que si Apple faisait une telle demande se serait de l'incompétence pur et simple. Maintenant pour d'autres cas d'AppleCare la justification d'une telle procédure est sans aucun doute facile à comprendre.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5245913 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas l'intérêt d'avoir un AppleCare s'il faut en donner la preuve d'achat. Quand j'ai prit celui pour mon ibook, celui-ci était bien préciser dans le document que le numéro de contrat Apple Care était pour mon ibook ayant tel numéro de série donc si j'avais eu à renvoyer mon portable en leur précisant mon numéro de contrat AppleCare j'aurais pas accepté qu'on me demande autre chose et encore moins une preuve d'achat, faut pas déconner. Ils les notent où leur contrats ? Dans une base de données ou sur un post-it bordel ?



La raison est très simple, le numéro de série permettant d'activer l'AppleCare est assez facilement  "générable" avec un équivalent de "sérializer". Ces numéros sont générés à partir d'un algorithme. Je pense que certains vendeurs eBay ont réussi à trouver cet algorithme. Donc pour Apple, il leur reste une preuve d'achat pour vérifier l'authenticité du numéro.


----------



## pickwick (12 Octobre 2009)

oui mais sur demande on peut avoir la boite carton ... et de toute manière le vendeur envoie le numéro d'Apple Care ET le numéro de la boite carton dans lequel il est censé se trouver.....au cas où ce serait demandé par Apple.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> oui mais sur demande on peut avoir la boite carton ... et de toute manière le vendeur envoie le numéro d'Apple Care ET le numéro de la boite carton dans lequel il est censé se trouver.....au cas où ce serait demandé par Apple.



ben dans ce cas, il reste toujours deux possibilités :
1. une boîte fausse
2. déstockage d'un magasin.


----------



## rizoto (12 Octobre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> ben dans ce cas, il reste toujours deux possibilités :
> 1. une boîte fausse
> 2. déstockage d'un magasin.



POur 30 euros, t'asune fausse boite Rolex alors une fausse boite AppleCare


----------



## pickwick (12 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> POur 30 euros, t'asune fausse boite Rolex alors une fausse boite AppleCare


pour ce prix c'est au moins une vraie fausse boite


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Octobre 2009)

Je pense que c'est une mauvaise stratégie de la part d'Apple ces ventes sauvages d'applecare. Pour avoir longtemps travaillé chez des opérateurs en télécommunication (IP/3G/etc.) avec de l'organisation il n'est pas difficile d'avoir des revendeurs agréés qui sont les seuls a avoir une connexion cryptée sur ligne sécurisée à un serveur de gestion de commande avec certification lors de l'enregistrement en base de données des numéros de contrat avec l'objet associé. Je ne sais pas comment ils se sont débrouillés chez Apple lors de leur mise en place de leur service de vente mais à mon avis très mal.


----------



## Philou1789 (14 Octobre 2009)

marvel63 a dit:


> @*LedZeFred *: les vendeurs à 100% ou 99,9% d'avis favorables sur plus de 500 ventes d'Applecare sont à considérer comme sérieux !
> D


Et non justement cela ne veux rien dire : Sur ebay tu ne peux pas déclarer de litige après 60 jours, comme ton mac ne va pas tomber en panne aussi vite alors tu vas y mettre une note positive par contre quand tu voudras jouer la garantie, là Apple te confirmera que c'est une arnaque et il sera trop tard pour se plaindre à Ebay.
C'est justement là la beauté du truc,


----------



## t-bo (14 Octobre 2009)

Philou1789 a dit:


> Et non justement cela ne veux rien dire : Sur ebay tu ne peux pas déclarer de litige après 60 jours, comme ton mac ne va pas tomber en panne aussi vite alors tu vas y mettre une note positive par contre quand tu voudras jouer la garantie, là Apple te confirmera que c'est une arnaque et il sera trop tard pour se plaindre à Ebay.
> C'est justement là la beauté du truc,



J'ai acheté un AppleCare sur ebay, j'ai fait appel à la garantie (après 1 an dans le cadre apple care), ca a fonctionné sans problème.
Et à ce jour je ne connais aucun retour négatif de quiqonque après achat, et application de l'apple care lors d'une panne.
Pour le moment ca marche, si ca marche pas *ca se serait*. Donc profitons-en...

Je suis passé chez un réparateur agréé et non par téléphone direct avec Apple où là il m'aurait peut-être demandé une facture.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------




NightWalker a dit:


> La raison est très simple, le numéro de série permettant d'activer l'AppleCare est assez facilement  "générable" avec un équivalent de "sérializer". Ces numéros sont générés à partir d'un algorithme. Je pense que certains vendeurs eBay ont réussi à trouver cet algorithme. Donc pour Apple, il leur reste une preuve d'achat pour vérifier l'authenticité du numéro.



Faux, vu que le numéro est validé sur internet, il y a une vérification du numéro sur leur serveur. Comme tout logiciel où l'activation par internet est nécessaire, le générateur de serial ne sert à rien.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Octobre 2009)

il est possible que des vendeurs  arrivent a récupérer des vrais numéros d appleCare et c'est seulement quand 2 personnes dont 1 qui aura la facture que Apple se rendra compte qu'il y a un problème d'ou certains cas  se sont vu retirés leur AppleCare Ebay après 2 ans , c'est la loterie en fait

Thiibotus : il y a plein de cas justement sur internet, tu as peu être eu de la chance et tant mieux pour toi


----------



## t-bo (14 Octobre 2009)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> d'ou certains cas  se sont vu retirés leur AppleCare Ebay après 2 ans , c'est la loterie en fait



source ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> source ?



Google et il ya même  un link sur Macgeneration


----------



## t-bo (14 Octobre 2009)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> Google



T'en a une autre comme ca ? lol ... Montre de vraies sources. C'est facile google :mouais:
Moi j'ai déjà fait des recherches, j'ai pas trouvée. Tu as peut-être raison, mais il est préférable de communiquer ses sources pour valider ses dires  Comme un bon journaliste !


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Octobre 2009)

Dans cette même discussion j'avais déjà mis un link sur un utilisateur Ebay qui explique  le système en gros, c'est en Anglais mais y en a d'autres, suffit de faire un recherche 10 minutes 
http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-APPLECARE-APPLE-CARE-A-warning-to-buyers_W0QQugidZ10000000011731235
Apres oui il est possible de trouver des vrais AppleCare sur Ebay mais normalement le vente n'est autorisée que dans un centre agrée avec une facture c'est aussi simple que ca


----------



## t-bo (14 Octobre 2009)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> normalement le vente n'est autorisée que dans un centre agrées avec une facture c'est aussi simple que ca



Oui sur la légitimité on est d'accord, ce qui n'empeche pas de montrer que ce "système D" fonctionne, sinon il y aurait eu des retours de gens mécontants qui ne comprendraient pas, hors à part quelques cas (tes sources) rares, c'est trop peu pour tirer une conclusion négative sur cette méthode; qui actuellement marche bien.

Par contre oui, il y a un risque de prendre l'AppleCare sur ebay, et qu'un jour Apple dit stop, et refuse tous les applecare ebay actuellement enregistrés (encore faut-ils qu'Apple puisse reconnaitre le vrai du faux).

Et vaut mieux passer par un réparateur agréé (plus laxiste ?) que le SAV apple qui demandent apparement la facture.

Et ton lien le montre bien, faut faire attention sur ebay, l'acheteur qu'on choisit...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Faux, vu que le numéro est validé sur internet, il y a une vérification du numéro sur leur serveur. Comme tout logiciel où l'activation par internet est nécessaire, le générateur de serial ne sert à rien.


Comment ça faux ??? tu crois que le numéro de série sera comparé lettre par lettre dans une banque de données ???   Comme je disais plus haut, ces numéros sont générés à partir d'un algorithme, donc pour vérifier sa validité, il suffit de contrôler le numéro  avec l'algorithme. Si ce sont des numéros officiels d'Apple, il faut que tu m'explique comment ils arrivent à les vendre jusqu'à 70% inférieur du prix officiel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h32 ----------




thibotus01 a dit:


> Et à ce jour je ne connais aucun retour négatif de quiqonque après achat, et application de l'apple care lors d'une panne.



Heuuu... poste #147 de rizoto, au dessus du tiens par exemple... s'il n'avait pas la facture...  et ce n'est pas le seul cas dans ce forum.
Et poste #149 est très explicite...


----------



## t-bo (15 Octobre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Comment ça faux ??? tu crois que le numéro de série sera comparé lettre par lettre dans une banque de données ???   Comme je disais plus haut, ces numéros sont générés à partir d'un algorithme, donc pour vérifier sa validité, il suffit de contrôler le numéro  avec l'algorithme. Si ce sont des numéros officiels d'Apple, il faut que tu m'explique comment ils arrivent à les vendre jusqu'à 70% inférieur du prix officiel



Exactement. t'as jamais téléchargé un logiciel illégalement ? Il dit que ton numéro est valide en vérifiant l'algorithme en local, puis arrivé à l'activation, il vérifie sur internet, et bim ca passe plus ! Je prend l'exemple de Windows à l'installation. Donc oui il y a une base de données avec les numéros de séries valides générées lors de la fabrication. Ou tout autre moyen de vérification sur le serveur de l'éditeur.

Et si ce générateur de clé existait, tu crois pas qu'ils seraient déjà dans les mains de tout le monde ? Et tout le monde aurait activé un Applecare gratos ?

Donc l'explication est ailleurs...


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Exactement. t'as jamais téléchargé un logiciel illégalement ? Il dit que ton numéro est valide en vérifiant l'algorithme en local, puis arrivé à l'activation, il vérifie sur internet, et bim ca passe plus ! Je prend l'exemple de Windows à l'installation. Donc oui il y a une base de données avec les numéros de séries valides générées lors de la fabrication. Ou tout autre moyen de vérification sur le serveur de l'éditeur.
> 
> Et si ce générateur de clé existait, tu crois pas qu'ils seraient déjà dans les mains de tout le monde ? Et tout le monde aurait activé un Applecare gratos ?
> 
> Donc l'explication est ailleurs...



Comment tu expliques les fausses cartes itunes alors?


----------



## t-bo (15 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Comment tu expliques les fausses cartes itunes alors?



Oui là ce n'était que de la vérif. d'algroithme mais c'était prouvé et annoncé en public. 

Mais alors pourquoi personne ne réagit sur les Applecare ? On pourrait annoncer depuis des années que les clés d'activations achetés sont générées et vérifiés uniquement par un algorithme, et pourtant personne est sûr ou capable de prouver que c'est bien cette méthode qui est utilisée, et ca fait des années... 
Soit les pirates sont très forts, et il y'a aucune fuite. (le coup des cartes iTunes ca a pas fait long feu), soit on sait très bien que la solution est ailleurs 

Apple serait très bête de ne pas vérifier ses numéros comme le fait n'importe quel autre éditeur


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Pour le moment ca marche, si ca marche pas *ca se serait*. Donc profitons-en...



Mackie je t'ais reconnu.


----------



## marvel63 (15 Octobre 2009)

Philou1789 a dit:


> Et non justement cela ne veux rien dire : Sur ebay tu ne peux pas déclarer de litige après 60 jours, comme ton mac ne va pas tomber en panne aussi vite alors tu vas y mettre une note positive par contre quand tu voudras jouer la garantie, là Apple te confirmera que c'est une arnaque et il sera trop tard pour se plaindre à Ebay.
> C'est justement là la beauté du truc,



Philou, je répondai à la question "comment choisir son vendeur", pas "est-ce que la méthode est fiable" . 100% d'évaluations positives permettent de dire : le numéro passera à l'enregistrement AppleCare, pas que AppleCare fonctionnera.

J'ai souscrit, je verrai. Soit j'ai perdu 99euros + le prix d'une réparation en année 2 et 3, soit j'ai gagné (349-99) = 250 euros.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Apple serait très bête de ne pas vérifier ses numéros comme le fait n'importe quel autre éditeur



Ou alors tout simplement ils sont plus vicieux, il contrôle lors de la demande d'intervention en vérifiant la facture...   Ce qui revient au même que de contrôler en ligne, mais nettement plus vicieux.


PS : tous mes logiciels sont réglos...


----------



## t-bo (15 Octobre 2009)

Pour info. je viens de faire marcher mon Applecare, changement de batterie deffectueuse. En appelant Apple... 
Sans facture demandée.


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2009)

Thibotus01, ça pue la magouille, cette histoire. En faire l'apologie n'est pas très éloigné de faire l'apologie de logiciels piratés. 

En achetant un Applecare, tu payes un prix fixé par Apple pour avoir le droit d'accéder à un certain nombre de services de la part d'Apple, et là dans le cas présent ça consiste à tromper Apple et à en profiter abusivement.

J'ai toujours été critique face à la politique tarifaire d'Apple, mais le  système que tu défends (ou du moins dont tu profites) est foncièrement malhonnête.


----------



## t-bo (15 Octobre 2009)

Attention à pas tout mélanger / accuser : c'est pas "mon" système. 

Pour ma part, je suis conscient que la méthode légale et d'après les CGV Apple, c'est uniquement chez eux et pas ailleurs. Quand on l'achète ailleurs, on est censé être conscient de l'illégalité de la chose. D'ailleurs quand moi je l'ai acheté, j'ai cherché ailleurs voir si l'Applecare ne pouvait pas être moins cher, j'ai trouvé, faisant confiance au vendeur choisi sur eBay par rapport à ces notes, son site internet de revendeur agréé..etc. et j'ai acheté. C'est seulement après que j'ai appris que légalement on ne pouvait pas acheter ailleurs.

On est sur ce topic uniquement pour comprendre comment ca se fait qu'Apple ne réagit pas, pourquoi il y a pas plus de retour négatif que ca ? Ca fait des années que ca fonctionnent...
C'est cette histoire qui est étrange, c'est tout.

C'est pas du tout "mon" système.


----------



## pickwick (15 Octobre 2009)

Les retours sur ebay doivent se faire rapidement, au bout de 60 jours voire moins plus moyen d'évaluer et de noter le fournisseur. Et dans le cas d'un AppleCare, c'est comme dans celui de certaines montres "de luxe" vendues à des prix bas, les problèmes n'arrivent que plus tard.


----------



## t-bo (15 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est vrai qu'en fait ca peut être une erreur de se fier uniquement aux notes sur ce genre de produit. Donc il faut faire ses recherches ailleurs comme les forums.


----------



## pickwick (15 Octobre 2009)

Et même pour des macs achetés d'occase, on ne voit pas tout de suite certains problèmes, l'évaluation est donnée positive et trois jours plus tard le mac tombe en panne... cela m'est arrivé plusieurs fois.
C'est la règle du jeu sur les sites d'enchères....


----------



## t-bo (15 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Et même pour des macs achetés d'occase, on ne voit pas tout de suite certains problèmes, l'évaluation est donnée positive et trois jours plus tard le mac tombe en panne... cela m'est arrivé plusieurs fois.
> C'est la règle du jeu sur les sites d'enchères....



C'est la règle du jeu quand tu achètes d'occasion, Tu attends pas de noter le vendeur seulement quand tu as un soucis avec la machine.
Surtout qu'elle peut tomber en panne sans que se soit la faute du vendeur, facteur chance... ou alors meme  que c'est la faute de l'acheteur.

Et c'est hors-sujet


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Attention à pas tout mélanger / accuser : c'est pas "mon" système.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'était "ton" système, j'ai dit que tu défends un peu trop un truc qui pue la magouille à des kilomètres, en jouant un peu sur l'aspect "pas vu / pas pris".
A ce compte là, fourni-toi carrément en logiciels sur les réseaux p2p, ça ne te coutera pas un centime et tu as relativement peu de chance de te faire pincer. C'est quasiment la même chose, de mon point de vue.



thibotus01 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis conscient que la méthode légale et d'après les CGV Apple, c'est uniquement chez eux et pas ailleurs. Quand on l'achète ailleurs, on est censé être conscient de l'illégalité de la chose. D'ailleurs quand moi je l'ai acheté, j'ai cherché ailleurs voir si l'Applecare ne pouvait pas être moins cher, j'ai trouvé, faisant confiance au vendeur choisi sur eBay par rapport à ces notes, son site internet de revendeur agréé..etc. et j'ai acheté. C'est seulement après que j'ai appris que légalement on ne pouvait pas acheter ailleurs.


Les notes des revendeurs sur e-bay, ce peut être totalement pipeau, d'autant que les gens ont obtenu leur certificat et ils sont contents. Quant à son soit-disant agrément, tu as vérifié auprès d'Apple ? Je ne pense pas.

Ce qui me gêne le plus, finalement, ce que par tes posts tu risques d'entrainer les lecteurs dans tes errements. 

Où je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est sur le fait qu'Apple ne réagisse pas fermement, ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre. Elle devrait mettre un terme à la vente d'Applecare en boite, à un niveau mondial, et ne vendre et activer un Applecare qui via son réseau de revendeurs ou via son Applestore (et non pas laisser l'utilisateur le faire lui-même via un achat d'Applecare douteux). Elle a aussi sa part de responsabilité dans cette histoire, je trouve...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> L'AppleCare aux US d'un Macbook Pro est de $349. Sur ebay on le trouve à $235.



Je viens d'acheter un AppleCare pour mon MacBook Pro à 349 Sfr chez un revendeur Apple agréé, j'ai donc payé moins cher qu'aux Etats Unis.  

Sans le risque de me faire arnaquer par les filous qui sévissent sur Ebay.

EDIT: Et je vois que je ne l'aurais payé que 273 SFR (8990Thb) dans 2 semaines si je l'avais acheté en Thaïlande.  Prix officiel sur l'AppleStore Thailand.

http://store.apple.com/th/configure/MB990TH/A?mco=MTEyNjc0Mjc

Ce qui ramène l'AppleCare à 180 &#8364;.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Octobre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> On est sur ce topic uniquement pour comprendre comment ca se fait qu'Apple ne réagit pas, pourquoi il y a pas plus de retour négatif que ca ? Ca fait des années que ca fonctionnent...
> C'est cette histoire qui est étrange, c'est tout.





divoli a dit:


> Où je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est sur le fait qu'Apple ne réagisse pas fermement, ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre. Elle devrait mettre un terme à la vente d'Applecare en boite, à un niveau mondial, et ne vendre et activer un Applecare qui via son réseau de revendeurs ou via son Applestore (et non pas laisser l'utilisateur le faire lui-même via un achat d'Applecare douteux). Elle a aussi sa part de responsabilité dans cette histoire, je trouve...



On n'en sait rien... Il y en a peut-être bien plus que l'on imagine, parce que je les vois mal venir dans les forums pour dire "Mouaisss je me suis fais couil..... pardon, avoir par un vendeur eBay. Non seulement j'ai perdu 150, en plus ma machine est à jeter. Trop cher à réparer".

C'est très simple, c'est votre argent, c'est vote machine. Vous achetez votre AppleCare officiellement ou officieusement c'est votre droit. Sachez juste que Apple a parfaitement le droit de vous demander la facture d'achat ou autres preuves d'achat. C'est dans les conditions de vente d'AppleCare. En cas de refus de la garantie, non seulement vous perdez votre argent, vous pouvez également perdre votre machine.


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2009)

Je vais vous faire part de mon expérience:

j'ai acheté un applecare sur ebay, via un vendeur qui ne vendait que cela.... c'était en 2007 pour mon premier macbook Rev A. J'ai reçu alors une boite applecare en Anglais avec un numéro d'activation et j'ai pu enregistrer mon applecare sur internet via le site apple.
Par contre, je n'ai pas eut de soucis avec ma machine donc je n'ai pas utilisé l'applecare après son activation et durant toute sa période de validité, donc je n'ai pas de retour pour savoir si c'était une arnaque ou pas.
A l'époque, je pensais que c'était honnète comme truc, aux vues aussi des évaluations du vendeur sur ebay.

Pour mon nouveau macbook alu Rev A, dont la garantie d'un an arrive bientot à terme, j'ai préféré prendre un applecare dans un  APR en France, pour plus de sureté.


----------



## tonio08 (28 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de prendre aujourd'hui, 1 an après l'achat de mon macbook alu unibody, l'AppleCare. 206,91&#8364; en tarif étudiant sur l'Apple Store. C'est un investissement (100&#8364; par an en gros) mais on verra...
Je précise qu'avant j'ai eu un ibook en 2005 qui marche toujours sans aucun séjour en SAV et un macbook pro de 2006 qui par contre a vu sa batterie remplacée à mes frais en 2008. Si j'avais pris l'AppleCare...


----------



## t-bo (28 Octobre 2009)

Moi j'ai eu 3 malheurs, et après l'année de garantie initiale. Donc merci l'Applecare (ebay).

Sur un macbook pro - juin 2008, j'ai changé le disque dur, la batterie, et bientot le lecteur optique qui ne marche plus.


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2010)

a tiens, il semble que l'on ne puissent plus enregistré d'AppleCare via le site d'Apple, si on a que le numéro, il faut appeler par téléphone ou l'on demandera le numéro de série de la boite :rateau:


----------



## t-bo (11 Février 2010)

Il te semble ou tu es sur ?


----------



## Kiyoshi (14 Février 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Il te semble ou tu es sur ?



C'est sûr : on en parle ici sur macbidouille http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=201985&st=90


----------



## t-bo (14 Février 2010)

C'est encore aléatoire, pas tout le temps demandé d'après ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## Kiyoshi (14 Février 2010)

De plus en plus disons. Et si ça t'arrive tu ne peux RIEN faire. 

Ce vendeur ebay envoie les boites sous scellé et aucun soucies d'enregistrement donc : http://stores.shop.ebay.fr/NRG-Syst...ubZ2QQ_sidZ7301516QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Cyrillo77 (20 Février 2010)

moi je vais faire mieux, je vais en acheter un AC et paiement paypal, je vais me rendre en boutique, mon macbook a un problème on verra ce qu'on me dit. si problème, litige paypal et remboursement. il faut SURTOUT ne jamais payer en chèque ou especes (si main propre) car ebay ils s'en cognent après c'est à vous de vous démerder, seul paypal protège l'acheteur.
concernant le code il est toujours possible de le mettre directement sans téléphoner à priori...

je trouve indécent les tarifs des AC, le macbook devrait etre garanti 2 ans de base minimum mais c'est tellement des machines fragiles qui tombent en rade facilement... lecteur optique de mon précédent juste après les un an pourtant de gravures j'en ai pas fait des masses (il a pas aimé les DL trop fatiguant à graver lol)


----------



## vaiko666 (3 Mars 2010)

J'hésite également, un applecare à 74 dollars et le type a des centaines d'évaluations positives... 

@ Cyrillo77, alors ??? Qu'en est il ?

D'un autre côté, je me demande si le support Apple serait prêt à répondre à cette question, boîte, pas boîte.... il est clair que ne n'est pas dans leur intérêt, mais on ne sait jamais


----------



## t-bo (3 Mars 2010)

Les évaluations sont à prendre avec des pincettes, car les notes sont effectués à la reception du code. Donc la validation se passe bien, mais ensuite rien ne dit que les utilisateurs n'ont pas eu de problèmes lors de l'utilisation du service de l'Apple Care  (demande de factures...etc.)


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2010)

la question a se poser tout de même c'est OU le vendeur a-t-il acheté lui-même ces licenses AppleCare pour pouvoir les revendre aussi peu cher!

Certainement pas auprès d'Apple!


donc, selon moi, il y a forcément une arnaque... soit c'est Apple qui se fait arnaquer via des numéros de licenses falsifiées ou des boites AppleCare légitimes mais "tombées du camion"
soit c'est l'acheteur qui se fait arnaquer, Apple invalidant ces licenses le jour où il s'aperçoit de la supercherie (et ça, ça peut intervenir à n'importe quel moment durant la durée du contrat AppleCare! Celui-ci peut très bien être enregistré par Apple puis annulé si Apple se rend compte de la falsification!)

Sans compter que Apple pourrait finir par porter plainte aussi bien contre les vendeurs de ces contrats que des acheteurs qui se retrouvent en situation de recel!

De plus, Apple pourrait très bien demander le remboursement des réparations effectuées gratuitement dans le cadre de ces contrats, le jour où ils décident d'invalider ces AppleCare "non officiels"

(quant aux évaluations eBay, je m'en méfie car 
- c'est manipulable.... on peut se donner soi-même des évaluations en s'étant créé des pseudos multiples et en se vendant des objets
- les acheteurs mécontents ne peuvent plus s'exprimer depuis qu'eBay à supprimé la possibilité de mettre des évaluations négatives)


----------



## t-bo (3 Mars 2010)

J'avais acheté en juin 2008 chez mac-pro.com  via ebay, j'ai réussi à faire marcher 2 fois de l'AppleCare sans justificatif.

Je m'apprete à retenter le coup pour faire réparer mon superdrive et mon ventilo 

@remy : - _c'est manipulable.... on peut se donner soi-même des évaluations en  s'étant créé des pseudos multiples et en se vendant des objets
_Mouais enfin, pas quand ca atteind des milliers d'évaluations, avec des gens du monde entier et qui ont eux aussi des centaines / milliers d'éval. Y'a un moment cette supercherie n'est plus réalisable


----------



## Cyrillo77 (3 Mars 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> J'hésite également, un applecare à 74 dollars et le type a des centaines d'évaluations positives...
> 
> @ Cyrillo77, alors ??? Qu'en est il ?
> 
> D'un autre côté, je me demande si le support Apple serait prêt à répondre à cette question, boîte, pas boîte.... il est clair que ne n'est pas dans leur intérêt, mais on ne sait jamais



je me suis dégonflé en fait ça me parait pas clair du tout un AC à 140euros au lieu des 340 ou je sais plus de base ya un truc qui me dérange et en plus c'est un particulier qui vend ça même s'il dit que c'est du satisfait ou remboursé... je prends le risque de garder mon mac sans extension de toutes façons s'il lache je prendrai un pc portable avec windows 7 qui tourne nickel et on a moins de blem de sav sur un PC (et des marques font plus de un an de garantie de base.) sans payer une fortune...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

pour répondre à remy, un truc tout con moi par ex ma bécanne a un souci je le sais mais bon j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête c'est un souci sonore avec les mails j'ai un décalage son ou parfois un grésillement dans le haut parleur... bref ma garantie s'arrête le 5 je prends l AC le 4 le code est envoyé par mail tu l'actives, après j'apportai ma bécane dans un centre louvres par ex le 6 ou 2/3 j après et je testais si apple me dit ah non l'ac est pas valide, ben comme j'ai payé en paypal, ne JAMAIS payer en especes si achat en main propre ou en cheque) car la vous l'avez dans le c... alors que paypal vous ouvrez un litige etc.... enfin voilà
mais comme dit précédemment je vais garder ma machine telle quelle c'est la loterie on verra bien meme 140euros j'ai pas envie de les debourser.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2010)

ce que je disais c'est que même dans l'hypothèse où le 6 APple accepte de réparer ta bécane en validant le contrat APpleCare, tu coures le risque que 3 mois ou 2 ans après Apple fasse le ménage dans ses contrats AppleCare, invalide le tien en l'ayant repéré comme contrat non acheté directement auprès d'Apple, et te demande de rembourser la réparation effectuée gratuitement.

Et si Apple lance un grand ménage en se décidant à attaquer en justice ces vendeurs de contrats AppleCare, tu peux même être inquiété comme receleur et convoqué devant le juge pour expliquer dans quelle condition tu as acquis puis bénéficié de ce contrat!


----------



## divoli (4 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> ce que je disais c'est que même dans l'hypothèse où le 6 APple accepte de réparer ta bécane en validant le contrat APpleCare, tu coures le risque que 3 mois ou 2 ans après Apple fasse le ménage dans ses contrats AppleCare, invalide le tien en l'ayant repéré comme contrat non acheté directement auprès d'Apple, et te demande de rembourser la réparation effectuée gratuitement.
> 
> Et si Apple lance un grand ménage en se décidant à attaquer en justice ces vendeurs de contrats AppleCare, tu peux même être inquiété comme receleur et convoqué devant le juge pour expliquer dans quelle condition tu as acquis puis bénéficié de ce contrat!



Dans ce cas, Apple sera également amenée à s'expliquer de la façon dont elle a pu valider un tel contrat, et comment elle a pu laisser ce phénomène de fraude se développer aussi longtemps. Parce qu'il faut reconnaitre que sa procédure actuelle est un beau bordel, et que c'est à elle, et d'abord à elle, d'y mettre un terme à la base, dès l'acceptation du contrat. Je ne suis d'ailleurs  pas sûr que la Justice lui donne raison.

Mais sur l'essentiel, je suis d'accord avec toi, ton avis rejoint d'ailleurs celui de Nightwalker.


----------



## t-bo (4 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> ce que je disais c'est que même dans l'hypothèse où le 6 APple accepte de réparer ta bécane en validant le contrat APpleCare, tu coures le risque que 3 mois ou 2 ans après Apple fasse le ménage dans ses contrats AppleCare, invalide le tien en l'ayant repéré comme contrat non acheté directement auprès d'Apple, et te demande de rembourser la réparation effectuée gratuitement.
> 
> Et si Apple lance un grand ménage en se décidant à attaquer en justice ces vendeurs de contrats AppleCare, tu peux même être inquiété comme receleur et convoqué devant le juge pour expliquer dans quelle condition tu as acquis puis bénéficié de ce contrat!



Je suis prêt à parier que c'est quelque chose qui n'arrivera jamais. En tout cas pour l'acheteur. Si Apple attaque ca sera uniquement les revendeurs, et uniquement sur les futurs ventes. Pas celle déjà effectuées.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2010)

Un bon moyen d'arrêter une fraude quand on n'arrive pas à attaquer le ou les vendeurs, est de faire peur aux acheteurs potentiels...


----------



## divoli (4 Mars 2010)

C'est surtout revoir la façon dont ses contrats sont achetés puis validés, tout simplement. En l'occurence, mettre un terme à ces boites et ces codes qui se baladent dans la nature, et devoir obligatoirement passer par un revendeur agréé ou par Apple, qui eux seuls géreront la procédure de A à Z.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (4 Mars 2010)

"ce que je disais c'est que même dans l'hypothèse où le 6 APple accepte  de réparer ta bécane en validant le contrat APpleCare, tu coures le  risque que 3 mois ou 2 ans après Apple fasse le ménage dans ses contrats  AppleCare, invalide le tien en l'ayant repéré comme contrat non acheté  directement auprès d'Apple, et te demande de rembourser la réparation  effectuée gratuitement."

ça j'y crois pas les AC sont valides ou pas, apple va pas demander un remboursement :rateau:
bon maintenant je donnerai pas de l'argent à des magouilleurs 

voici un exemple l'apple care macbook pro à 140euros, le vendeur m'a meme propose de me donner le code en main propre... il propose satisfait ou remboursé, je lui ai demandé d'ou venais les codes ça il a pas pu me répondre... il a des eval de français ou d'italien ou espagnol pour faire un peu plus vrai... véritables eval ou eval bidons ????? ou acheteurs qui ne testerons pas l'ac puisque leur machine n'est pas en panne... et auront une bonne ou une mauvaise surprise si ça arrive. :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AppleCare-Apple-...urs_Ordinateurs_Portables?hash=item1e5ab97301


----------



## marvel63 (5 Mars 2010)

Les évals ebay ne peuvent concerner que la capacité des AC à être enregistrés par Apple. Pour ça on peut faire confiance aux ebayeurs avec de nombreuses évals positives, l'enregistrement chez Apple fonctionnera.

Maintenant, et c'est ça le plus important, *ça ne garantit pas que votre réparation sera réellement prise en charge par Apple *si votre matériel tombe en panne : si il leur prend l'envie d'en savoir + sur votre AC, vous êtes cuits.

C'est la loterie : on peut gagner et se dire "super, j'ai fait une bonne affaire", ou perdre et se dire "que'est-ce que j'ai pu être naïf..."


----------



## t-bo (7 Mars 2010)

Et qui connait des personnes s'étant vu refuser la prise en charge ? 

Pour ma part je ne connais personne.
Hormis quand ils demandent la facture... Mais sinon j'ai pas encore vu Apple détecter de faux AC, s'intéresser sur votre AC. et invalider l'AC.

Faut regarder entre la théorie de ce que pourrait faire Apple, et ce que fais Apple actuellement et depuis des années.


----------



## chafpa (7 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Mais sinon j'ai pas encore vu Apple détecter de faux AC, s'intéresser sur votre AC. et invalider l'AC.


Mais qui prouve qu'ils sont faux ?


----------



## t-bo (7 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Mais qui prouve qu'ils sont faux ?



Tout à fait  Pour ma part je pense qu'ils sont vrais. Mais il est plus qu'évident que ces vrais vendus sur ebay et autre ont été obtenu d'une manière pas très légale, étant donné que c'est revendu moins cher, et qu'ils ne répondent jamais quand on leur pose la question.

Mais on tournera toujours autour du pot, tant que personne n'arrivera à se renseigner sur cette filière


----------



## chafpa (7 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Mais on tournera toujours autour du pot, tant que personne n'arrivera à se renseigner sur cette filière


*[Hors Sujet On]*

J'ai acheté Windows 7 sur la bay, moitiè prix du commerce le moins cher et j'avais quelques appréhensions mais j'ai tenté le coup car le vendeur n'habites pas bien loin de ma campagne.

J'ai tout compris quand j'ai reçu la (vraiment) belle pochette  mais le produit est clean de chez clean : Installé, activé dans la foulée et contrôlé par Windows Genuine  

PS : J'ai même eu droit à des bonus hors Windows 

*[Hors Sujet Off]*


----------



## t-bo (7 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> *[Hors Sujet On]*
> 
> J'ai acheté Windows 7 sur la bay, moitiè prix du commerce le moins cher et j'avais quelques appréhensions mais j'ai tenté le coup car le vendeur n'habites pas bien loin de ma campagne.
> 
> ...



Carrément HS  je vois pas le rapport !


----------



## chafpa (7 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Carrément HS  je vois pas le rapport !


Le rapport me semble pourtant évident : *On peut acheter sur ebay des produits authentiques* même si la filière est bizarre


----------



## t-bo (7 Mars 2010)

Hola mais j'ai pas dit le contraire ! Bien heuresement que tu peux acheter de l'authentique sur ebay  Mais sa provenance, elle, ne l'est pas forcément ! Et peut être importante puisque c'ezst là où ca coince avec les AC d'Apple qui ne peuvent être vendu uniquement et seulement par Apple et ses revendeur officiels d'après leur CGV.

Donc s'ils te demandent une facture et que c'est pas "Made in Apple" t'es cuit pour l'AC


----------



## frolick10 (7 Avril 2010)

Est il possible que le numéro apple care moins cher soit une simple génération via un logiciel type crack de numéro de série...?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2010)

Yes sir


----------



## t-bo (7 Avril 2010)

On en a déjà parlé avant, pour moi personnellement non ce n'est pas possible.

Car le numéro est ensuite validé sur internet, donc sur les serveurs Apple. Et ces derniers vérifient si ce numéro a bien été produit. Ca serait idiot pour eux de ne pas faire cette vérification.

C'est le même principe quand on valide un logiciel, jeu... où la connection internet est nécessaire. Il y a toujours une vérification en amont, donc impossible que se soit généré via algorithme.

Et une autre raison que ce n'est pas possible (en enlevant la première raison de la vérification) : Aucune fuite n'aurait été faite sur ce petit générateur de numéro ? Seulement les revendeurs peux scrupuleux le conserverait pour eux ? C'est humainement et avec de bonne probabilité impossible 
Sinon le générateur serait déjà dispo. sur toute la toile, et tout le monde aurait validé un Apple Care gratuitement, et Apple serait dans la merde.


----------



## frolick10 (7 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> On en a déjà parlé avant.


 
Suis allé un peu vite.. désolé... :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Car le numéro est ensuite validé sur internet, donc sur les serveurs Apple. Et ces derniers vérifient si ce numéro a bien été produit. Ca serait idiot pour eux de ne pas faire cette vérification.


Ce n'est pas aussi évident. Dans ce cas il y a double vérification. Premièrement, pour vérifier si le numéro a été produit. Deuxièment, s'il a déjà été enregistré. Le contrôle peut être long. Je ne pense pas que justement Apple fasse le premier contrôle.  



thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est le même principe quand on valide un logiciel, jeu... où la connection internet est nécessaire. Il y a toujours une vérification en amont, donc impossible que se soit généré via algorithme.



Dans ce cas le vendeur doit être en mesure de vendre AppleCare dans sa bôite d'origine Apple. Or, justement ils n'en seront capables.



thibotus01 a dit:


> Et une autre raison que ce n'est pas possible (en enlevant la première raison de la vérification) : Aucune fuite n'aurait été faite sur ce petit générateur de numéro ? Seulement les revendeurs peux scrupuleux le conserverait pour eux ? C'est humainement et avec de bonne probabilité impossible
> Sinon le générateur serait déjà dispo. sur toute la toile, et tout le monde aurait validé un Apple Care gratuitement, et Apple serait dans la merde.


Ils n'ont aucun intérêt de rendre public leur générateur de numéro. C'est leur gagne pains, ils ne vont quand même pas se tirer une balle dans le pied...


----------



## t-bo (7 Avril 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas aussi évident. Dans ce cas il y a double vérification. Premièrement, pour vérifier si le numéro a été produit. Deuxièment, s'il a déjà été enregistré. Le contrôle peut être long. Je ne pense pas que justement Apple fasse le premier contrôle.



Techniquement ca prend quelques mili-secondes à vérifier un numéro dans une base de données. C'est exactement le même principe des logiciels tels de Windows, ou quand tu valide un numéro d'un logiciel acheté aujourd'hui. C'est comparé avec ceux qui ont dans leur base. 



NightWalker a dit:


> Dans ce cas le vendeur doit être en mesure de vendre AppleCare dans sa bôite d'origine Apple. Or, justement ils n'en seront capables.



Vrai 



NightWalker a dit:


> Ils n'ont aucun intérêt de rendre public leur génétaeur de numéro, c'est leur gagne pains, ils ne vont quand même pas se tirer une balle dans le pied...



Ca dure depuis des années, c'est pas possible qu'il y est pas de fuite. Y'en aurait même qui aurait essayé de se le procurer pour mettre au clair tout ca. Car tout le monde n'est pas mafieux  

Le coup des numéros généré des cartes cadeaux iTunes, ca n'a pas fait long feu. Mais là je vais me contredire, car dans ce cas, ce n'était que algorithme apparement...


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Techniquement ca prend quelques mili-secondes à vérifier un numéro dans une base de données. C'est exactement le même principe des logiciels tels de Windows, ou quand tu valide un numéro d'un logiciel acheté aujourd'hui. C'est comparé avec ceux qui ont dans leur base.


Sauf pour Vista ( je n'ai pas cherché ), mais un générateur pour XP qui marche à tous les coups existe. Idem pour la suite CS and Co.


----------



## kuriodistik (14 Avril 2010)

J'ai une petite théorie pour les prix de Ebay : sur l'apple store education US, l'Apple Care ne coûte que 183$, soit 134&#8364;! (200&#8364; sur l'appleoncampus français...)


----------



## t-bo (14 Avril 2010)

Pas mal la théorie. Attention car l'Apple store étudiant et l'Apple On Campus sont deux choses différentes. Dans le deuxième, les réducs. sont encore plus importantes, et c'est uniquement avec des écoles affiliés  Faut généralement s'identifier.

Donc si c'est des Apple Care venant d'AOC US, why not  Reste à vérifier la baisse de prix effective, et le prix donc de revente.
Le moins cher que j'ai trouvé c'est $135, soit 99&#8364;


----------



## edd72 (17 Avril 2010)

wallalai a dit:


> EDIT: Et je vois que je ne l'aurais payé que 273 SFR (8990Thb) dans 2 semaines si je l'avais acheté en Thaïlande.  Prix officiel sur l'AppleStore Thailand.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/th/configure/MB990TH/A?mco=MTEyNjc0Mjc
> 
> Ce qui ramène l'AppleCare à 180 .



Ca c'est interressant de jouer avec le change mais comment tu te fais livrer (les PAC ne sont pas livrés? juste un code par mail?)


----------



## t-bo (17 Avril 2010)

Oui juste le code est nescessaire.


----------



## edd72 (17 Avril 2010)

Ben je pensais qu'en achetant un applecare sur l'applestore (cas ici) on recevait une boite (on est censé avoir un livret et un cd avec des outils de diagnostics, non?)


----------



## t-bo (17 Avril 2010)

Oui mais à part un livret et un CD, y'a rien de plus.
Le contenu du CD est téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple. Ce n'est que des outils de diagnostics.

Le principal but de l'AOC est d'étendre la période de garantie, et la validation se fait en ligne grace au code.


----------



## edd72 (17 Avril 2010)

D'accord mais donc le code n'est pas dans la boite mais apple l'envoi par mail (je parle ici d'achat sur l'applesotore thailand, hein, pas sur ebay), et donc la boite on se la fait envoyer nulle part en thailande et on se retrouve dans une situation similaire aux cas ebay (un code, pas de boite).


----------



## t-bo (17 Avril 2010)

Quand tu l'achètes sur l'apple store, ils t'envoient la boite, donc te faut une adresse.


----------



## edd72 (17 Avril 2010)

Voila, c'était bien ma question. Donc un achat sur l'applestore thailand (pour jouer sur le change) ça ne fonctionne pas (car on ne peut pas se faire livrer en France, sinon on acheterai aussi les MBP sur l'applestore US )
-c'est de cela (applestore thailande) que parlait le message que je citais-

Bon, moi j'ai 1 an pour prendre ou pas un AC, on verra bien si la machine montre des signes de faiblesse (franchement si tel est le cas, je serai déçu) et si j'ai envi de mettre ces sous dans un AC ou dans une future autre machine.


----------



## MNR (1 Mai 2010)

Juste pour vous faire part de mon expérience personnelle. 

La garantie de macbook arrivait §a sa fin au mois d'août dernier. Je me décide §a achter une Apple Care. Je trouve un prix très intéressant sur ebay (79 euros contre 249) chez un vendeur d'Irelande. J'achète en me disant je tente, on verra bien après. Directement, je reçois un code par email, enregistre mon Apple Care et reçoit un email d'Apple me disant que tout est en ordre. 
Maintenant je vis aux USA. Il y a deux jours, tout à coups en utilisant mon Macbook, l'écran devient tout pâle tout blanc. IL est encore possible de discerner les icônes du bureau et de voir que le MacBook fonctione. Je fais une sauvegarde Time machine et direction un Apple Store. À l'Apple Store, le gars teste le MacBook, verdict écran cassé. Il scanne le code barre de mon Mac et me dit : " OK, AppleCare, tout est en ordre on prend tout en charge". Sans rien me demander d'autre, même si le MacBook était enregistré en Belgique.

Comme quoi, beaucoup de gens déconseillent d'acheter des AppleCare sur ebay, dans ma situation, peut-être que c'est un coup de chance et que je suis tombé sur un vendeur honnête, mais aujourd'hui je peux vous dire avec certitude que suis bien content de mon achat.


----------



## r e m y (1 Mai 2010)

Mais comment pouvez-vous imaginer que quelqu'un qui vend 79Euros un AppleCare qui en vaut 3 fois plus peut être honnête???

Comment pensez-vous qu'il a pu obtenir un contrat AppleCare pour pouvoir le revende aussi peu cher tout en gagnant lui aussi de l'argent???

Il a forcément obtenu ce contrat AppleCare de façon malhonnête! et vous vous rendez coupables de recel.


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Salut en tout cas pour éviter les ennuis je préfère payer plus cher mais avoir une certaine tranquilite d'esprit tout de même


----------



## shaoling (2 Mai 2010)

@remy Moi je dirai plutôt victime de recel... On ne peut pas savoir si la personne a obtenu ce contrat AppleCare de façon honnête ou pas, prenons par exemple le vendeur applecenter2007 qui vend des AppleCare pour moitié prix voire 3 fois moins cher... Alors qu'il possède un numéro Siret ! Je ne sais pas comment il a obtenu ces contrats, mais ça m'a tout l'air d'être honnête, et les retours vont dans ce sens : aucun soucis lors de l'utilisation du SAV Apple. Pourtant c'est bien moins cher que ceux vendus par Apple ...


----------



## MNR (2 Mai 2010)

Le jour ou mon Apple Care ne fonctionne plus, c'est pour ma pomme. 
En tout cas, avec la réparation de mon MacBook mes 79 euros ont étés plus que largement "amortis".  Coup de bol ou pas, j'en sais rien. Mais je ne vais surement pas m'en plaindre ni regretter d'avoir payer 79 euros en lieu et place de 249 euros. 
Et franchement, si vous regarder internet, sur 1000 personnes, peut-être que deux ont eu des problemes .... le reste n'est qu'une question de choix. 
Et à nouveau acheter sur ebay ne veut pas nécessairement dire recel et vente de faux.


----------



## rizoto (2 Mai 2010)

MNR a dit:


> Et à nouveau acheter sur ebay ne veut pas nécessairement dire recel et vente de faux.



Non pas forcément, mais acheter un produit 4X fois moins cher sans connaître sa provenance ni l'explication du prix. il y a de quoi douter un peu.

Les prix magiques, ça n'existent pas...


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2010)

shaoling a dit:


> @remy Moi je dirai plutôt victime de recel... On ne peut pas savoir si la personne a obtenu ce contrat AppleCare de façon honnête ou pas, ......



Le jour où quelqu'un pourra me donner une explication rationnelle sur la façon dont ces vendeurs peuvent avoir obtenu légalement des contrats AppleCare à de tels prix, alors là je voudrai bien revoir mon jugement.




MNR a dit:


> ...
> Et à nouveau acheter sur ebay ne veut pas nécessairement dire recel et vente de faux.



Ben voyons... ces vendeurs sont des humanistes ou des samaritains qui achètent des contrats à APple au prix fort et les revendent en cassant les prix.

Désolé, mais je considère que cette source de contrats AppleCare est douteuse et que les acheteurs de ces licenses à des prix aussi bas se doutent nécessairement que la license a été obtenue de façon illégale. Ils sont donc bien complices de recel (et a fortiori si ils en bénéficient!)


----------



## Amophis (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai personnellement acheté à un revendeur aux US un contrat pour mon MBP avant Unibody (touché par les soucis Nvidia). Le vendeur ne vendait que de la pièce détachée neuve et de l'Apple care.

J'ai acheté cette Apple Care une semaine avant la fin de garantie légale et 1 mois après mon Mac a déconné. 3 échanges de carte mère après (merci Nvidia), j'ai eu un échange standard pour un unidody, tout neuf et config suivant mes goûts (écran mat, mémoire dédiée pour la CG...).

Par contre je me suis adressé à un Centre de Réparation direct. Jamais demandé de facture d'Apple Care.

Au final j'ai économisé 200 sur L'Apple Care (à l'époque c'était 441) et j'ai eu un Mac neuf pour 0....

eBay est un outil pervers, où il y a beaucoup de mal honnête mais en faisant du tri, on peut y faire de bonnes affaires....


----------



## chafpa (8 Mai 2010)

Amophis a dit:


> J'ai personnellement acheté à un revendeur aux US un contrat pour mon MBP avant Unibody (touché par les soucis Nvidia). Le vendeur ne vendait que de la pièce détachée neuve et de l'Apple care.


Un lien ? 

PS : Même en MP !


----------



## shaoling (8 Mai 2010)

Je suis preneur également (même en pv ^^)


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2010)

Amophis a dit:


> ....
> 
> eBay est un outil pervers, où il y a beaucoup de mal honnête mais en faisant du tri, on peut y faire de bonnes affaires....



Bien sûr... aux puces de St Ouen également!

Ca ne change rien au problème de l'origine douteuse de ces "bonnes affaires".


----------



## shaoling (8 Mai 2010)

C'est vrai que si quelqu'un a une explication plausible à ces tarifs compétitifs, je suis preneur !


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2010)

c'est expliquer de long en large sur les 12 pages de ce sujet


----------



## chafpa (8 Mai 2010)

55  l'Apple Care pour les iMac par un vendeur allemand ! 

Qui dit mieux :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Franchement, l'Apple Care, mieux vaut l'acheter dans le tarif du pays où l'on réside, n'est-ce-pas


----------



## t-bo (9 Mai 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Franchement, l'Apple Care, mieux vaut l'acheter dans le tarif du pays où l'on réside, n'est-ce-pas



Non vu que c'est une garantie internationale, tu peux l'acheter à Bruxelles, ou à Santa Barbara, comme à Pékin...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Franchement, l'Apple Care, mieux vaut l'acheter dans le tarif du pays où l'on réside, n'est-ce-pas



Je dirais plutôt que l'AppleCare il FAUT l'acheter à Apple.

Ensuite, libre à toi d'optimiser le choix du Pays dans lequel tu souscris à cette assurance qui est internationale.


----------



## chafpa (9 Mai 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ensuite, libre à toi d'optimiser le choix du Pays dans lequel tu souscris à cette assurance qui est internationale.


Pourquoi ?

Y aurait-il une différence de prix selon les pays ? :rose:


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Y aurait-il une différence de prix selon les pays ? :rose:



C'est possible, et tu peux également tirer partie des taux variables entre devises!


----------



## nathanspv (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'en profite pour vous faire part de mon expérience applecare avec ebay.
J'ai un iphone et arrivant au bout de la garantie d'un an au mois de mai j'ai décidé de prendre un applecare sur ebay surtout que j'avais besoin de bénéficier de l'échange anticipé facturé 29. Alors je franchis le pas sur ebay, j'enregistre le contrat et à ma grande surprise je n'ai pas reçu de mail confirmant ma couverture. Je me dis que ce n'est pas vraiment grave et que je pourrais l'imprimer sur le site d'apple directement. Mais là encore impossible de télécharger la preuve de couverture. Je ne fais pas plus attention vu que mon contrat et bel bien enregistré.
Quelques jours plus tard, j'appelle le support apple pour utiliser ma garantie en faisant mine de rien. On me dit que je suis bien couvert Applecare et je bénéficie alors d'une prise en charge: j'économise 29 de frais d'échange anticipé et donc déduit au 13 du prix du contrat sur ebay, je rentre largement dans mes frais.
L'expérience est ici positive et je vais donc continuer mon histoire.

Ayant un macbook arrivant bientôt au bout de sa première année, je décide donc récemment de prendre un applecare pour ma machine. Je veux donc passer à nouveau par la baie. Je franchis le pas et fais donc une économie de près de 150. Toujours pas moyen d'obtenir ma preuve de couverture que ce soit par mail ou encore sur le site, je décide donc de prendre contacte avec apple. En appelant le support, je lui explique que je n'arrive pas à obtenir ma preuve de couverture sur le contrat que je viens d'enregistrer et sa première question est "Où avez-vous acheté votre contrat?" et là je décide de broder pour voir son avis. Elle finit par me dire que mon contrat est bien enregistré, qu'elle ouvre un dossier pour certifier ma couverture.

En réfléchissant, je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de louche et cela m'apparaît de plus en plus net. Sa question, l'impossibilité d'imprimer une preuve dans les 2 cas. Bref, j'ai pas envie qu'après la première année passée on me dise que ma garantie ne fonctionne pas car achetée sur ebay. J'ai donc contacté apple par mail en utilisant le formulaire "modifier les informations du contrat". Je n'ai pas encore laissé d'évaluations pour mon vendeur et dispose donc encore d'un recours pour ne pas perdre mon argent.

Tout cela pour vous dire que quitte à payer pour une extension de garantie en misant sur le risque, autant le faire d'une manière plus sûre et passer par un canal officiel. Après tout si on mise sur une extension de garantie, c'est qu'on pense que notre machine va connaître une avarie. Autant éviter que cette avarie ne soit pas couverte par un contrat qui ne vaut rien.


----------



## buguy (26 Septembre 2010)

Perso j'ai acheté plusieurs fois des AC en France et quand j'en ai eu besoin, tout a été hyper réglo. Réparation sur site et/ou retour par transporteur aux frais d'Apple. Un "gros coup" : un emac (si si ça  a existé!! lol) en panne 15 jours avant le terme des 3 ans. Irréparable par le technicien venu de Montpellier (je suis à Narbonne). Envoi en carton d'origine (NE JAMAIS LES JETER!!!!!!!) et retour d'un superbe imac intel avec mémoire boostée et tout. Le tout avec une gentillesse téléphonique de vrais pros.


----------



## t-bo (2 Mars 2011)

C'est moi où tous les apple care à prix mini ont disparu sur eBay ?

Tout comme sur www.mac-pro.com où il en vendait depuis des années. Depuis il y a en qu'une poignée pour iPods...

Hum ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2011)

vu la tête des nouveaux numéro d'AppleCare ceci explique peu être cela


----------



## Psychocolat (7 Mars 2011)

Je nai pas lu toutes les pages, mais je tiens à donner quelques précisions. Les vendeurs d'Applecare sont pour la plupart tout à fait honnêtes. (je précise pou la plupart, mais c'est plus par expérience personnelle que je vous le dis, je suis le correspondant français d'un des revendeurs d'Applecare sur Ebay: Toshcomputers [ICI] En effet, plusieurs critères entrent en compte pour obtenir des prix plus bas qu'Apple, pour le cas de Toshcomputers:
- Ils achètent en grosse quantité les Applecare à Apple pour bénéficier de prix très attractif (par comparaison, la Fnac vous vend des produits Apple au même prix qu'Apple en se faisant quand même un bénéfice dessus, c'est pareil). 
- Ils en vendent un peu partout dans le monde, ce qui lui permet de facilement écouler les grosses quantités achetées.
- En passant par Ebay, Toshcomputers fait plus ou moins sauté la TVA puisque cela dépend de la zone de dédouanement des différentes compagnies de transports et du récepteur et non l'émetteur (vive la vente sur internet, cas différent pour la France maintenant puisque Toshcomputers passe par moi).
- Le taux de conversion USD/Euros

Ensuite concernant l'authenticité et la validité des offres, allez voir le détail concernant celles de Toshcomputers si vous voulez plus d'informations. Mais ils fournissent bien la boite (avec une facture) et non juste un code.


----------



## edd72 (8 Mars 2011)

C'est bien gentil mais que faire d'un site marchand basé en Australie comme Toshcomputers, pas de numéro de SIRET? Tu dis revendre en France pour eux, quel est ton numéro de SIRET?

Et *379 NZD* (applecare 13" sur site web de *toshcomputers*) en &#8364;, ça fait *199&#8364;*. Ajouter à cela les frais de ports. 
Apple depuis l'*Apple Store en ligne* étudiant/enseignant (n'ont jamais vérifié la validité avant envoi) te le facture à *206&#8364; FPin*, reçu sous 2j et aucune inquiétude à se faire au niveau de la validité, c'est l'Applestore en ligne!...


----------



## t-bo (8 Mars 2011)

Psychocolat a dit:


> Je nai pas lu toutes les pages, mais je tiens à donner quelques précisions. Les vendeurs d'Applecare sont pour la plupart tout à fait honnêtes. (je précise pou la plupart, mais c'est plus par expérience personnelle que je vous le dis, je suis le correspondant français d'un des revendeurs d'Applecare sur Ebay: Toshcomputers [ICI] En effet, plusieurs critères entrent en compte pour obtenir des prix plus bas qu'Apple, pour le cas de Toshcomputers:
> - Ils achètent en grosse quantité les Applecare à Apple pour bénéficier de prix très attractif (par comparaison, la Fnac vous vend des produits Apple au même prix qu'Apple en se faisant quand même un bénéfice dessus, c'est pareil).
> - Ils en vendent un peu partout dans le monde, ce qui lui permet de facilement écouler les grosses quantités achetées.
> - En passant par Ebay, Toshcomputers fait plus ou moins sauté la TVA puisque cela dépend de la zone de dédouanement des différentes compagnies de transports et du récepteur et non l'émetteur (vive la vente sur internet, cas différent pour la France maintenant puisque Toshcomputers passe par moi).
> ...



Le prix de Toshcomputers sont presque aussi élevés que chez Apple. Donc c'est pas comparable à ce qu'on pouvait trouvé auparavant pour à peine 150 euros et qui fonctionnait bel et bien.


----------



## Psychocolat (8 Mars 2011)

"Et 379 NZD (applecare 13" sur site web de toshcomputers) en , ça fait 199. Ajouter à cela les frais de ports. "

Il faut pas regarder le store Néo Zélandais, les prix là-bas correspondent à leur marché.

Toshcomputers est enregistré comme société anglaise pour ses ventes dans l'UE.

Ils testent le marché français seulement depuis quelques jours, donc pour l'instant leurs prix sont de:
*199* frais de port compris les Applecare pour macbook, air et 13 pouces à la place de *249 *chez Apple.
140 pour les Imac à la place de 179.
257 les macbook pro 15 et 17 à la place de 349 (le plus interessant).


----------



## edd72 (8 Mars 2011)

Psychocolat a dit:


> *199* frais de port compris les Applecare pour macbook, air et 13 pouces à la place de *249 *chez Apple.



*206* sur l'*AppleStore* en ligne étudiant/enseignant -je ne parle pas d'AppleOnCampus- (basé sur la bonne foi à priori car on ne m'a jamais demandé de justif...).

Comme indiqué par thibotus01, c'est sans comparaison avec les AC trouvables sur ebay à plus de 100 moins chers (pour certains sans boites, etc.)

Quand tu écris 





> Les vendeurs d'Applecare sont *pour la plupart* tout à fait honnêtes.


 Je remplacerai le "pour la plupart" par "pour certains" (les plus chers sans doute), faut pas exagérer non plus... De mémoire, on trouvait même de l'AC à moins de 100 sur ebay...

Après, il n'y a sans doute pas de problème pour Toshcomputers, il suffit, pour s'en assurer, de contacter Apple et de voir s'ils font parti des revendeurs agréés (pour que la facture soit valide si demandée lors d'une réparation sous AC). Le site d'Apple permet aussi de consulter les revendeurs agréés (s'ils ont pignon sur rue) -> http://www.apple.com/uk/buy/
Ils sont situés où précisément au Royaume-Uni?


Sinon, faire ta pub dans les sujets qui parlent d'AC, c'est un peu abusé, tu l'admettras... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/apple-care-ou-nouveau-macbook-pro-614332.html#post8034042

A noter aussi ce cmmentaire sur eBay pour Toshcomputers:


> after 19 days, no tracking number, no package, poor communication but get refund
> 29-janv.-11 12:07
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychocolat (8 Mars 2011)

100 moins cher correspond effectivement à des Applecare sans boite ou à une marge bien moindre dû à un marché du pays beaucoup plus compétitif.

Concernant la validité des Applecare vendus par Tosh, il y a un topic ICI avec toutes les réponses à vos questions posées si vraiment vous voulez approfondir...



> Sinon, faire ta pub dans les sujets qui parlent d'AC, c'est un peu abusé, tu l'admettras



J'ai posté un topic concernant mon MBP dans cette section du forum, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une question sur les Applecare, j'en ai profité.

Concernant le problème du commentaire sur Ebay, c'est justement à partir de ce problème que Toshcomputers a voulu avoir un correspondant français sur place pour pouvoir l'aider à traduire ses annonces et à gérer les problèmes français. Le problème concernait un français qui a acheté sur le store UK, dorénavant Toshcomputers vend directement sur le store français.


----------

